# TBT's Second Egg Decorating Contest



## Chris

*This year we are eggcited to bring back the Egg Decorating Contest! *​
The egg decorating contest was introduced in 2019 as an alternative way to earn the coveted Egg currency. By entering this event you are guaranteed to be able to afford at least one egg collectible during *TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt *next weekend.

*Please make sure to read the requirements and limitations of this contest carefully.* We have overhauled the rules of this event since it's 2019 iteration, so even if you participated the first time around please be sure to read this post in full! Eggnorance is not an eggcceptable eggcuse and may result in your entry being disqualified.


*Task*

To enter you need to decorate an egg and submit a photograph of it—_along with a name card containing your forum username_—in this thread by *Sunday April 4th 2021 at 11:59PM EST* in order to receive the entry prize of 3 Egg currency. The best eggs will be nominated by the TBT staff members and will be put forward to a public poll. The community will then vote to determine who is the best egg decorator!


*Requirements*


You may use a hard-boiled bird egg (chicken, duck, or quail) or a plain craft egg (styrofoam, plastic, or wooden) of similar size.
If you wish to use quail eggs you must decorate three instead of one.
_Optional: you may wish to use an egg cup or create an alternative holder for presentation purposes. While not mandatory we will evaluate any egg holders as part of the entry if it is evident you have created it yourself._

If you are not ordinarily allowed to use the cooker alone please ask the homeowner's permission first and ask them to help you if you are unsure of how to boil an egg.


*Rules*


Only one entry per person.
Once your entry has been submitted it cannot be edited.
The entry must be made completely by yourself. No plagiarism and no collaborations.
Do not enhance your entries with filters or graphics programmes.
Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a yolk, then it'll be disqualified.
Keep content suitable for a PG-13 audience. If it would breach our Rules & Guidelines then it's not suitable here.
Entries that fail to meet the requirements will not be accepted.


*Submission*

When your entry is finished, submit it by posting a photograph of it in this thread. Please remember to include a name card to prove that it belongs to you. Your entry cannot be edited after it has been submitted.

Entries must be submitted by *Sunday April 4th 2021 at 11:59PM EST*.


*Prizes*


*First Place*​​




 First Place Trophy collectible​

 An Easter Egg collectible of your choice***​​​*Second Place*​​




 Second Place Trophy collectible​

 An Easter Egg collectible of your choice***​​​*Third Place*​​




 Third Place Trophy collectible​

 An Easter Egg collectible of your choice***​​​*Participation Prize*​​3 Egg currency usable in TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt****​

** *Egg collectibles exempt from this prize are the Golden Egg collectible and the 2020 Halloweaster Egg collectibles. 
**** Participation prizes will not be distributed until after the Golden Egg collectible has been claimed in TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt.


*FAQs*

*Q. Has this event replaced the Easter Egg Hunt?*
A. We are still running an egg hunt this year! Check back on April 3rd to join us for the ninth year of egg hunting madness.

*Q. How does this contest work in conjunction with the Easter Egg Hunt?*
A. Currency for this event will be distributed after the Golden Egg has been claimed in the Easter Egg Hunt. To claim the Golden Egg collectible you will still need to solve all clues in the egg hunt.

*Q. What is Egg currency?*
A. Egg currency can be used to purchase Easter Egg collectibles in the TBT Easter Egg Hunt.

*Q. Does my egg need to be Animal Crossing themed?*
A. You may do whatever you like - just keep it PG-13!

*Q. What can I use to decorate my egg?*
A. If you really want to make your egg stand out then glitter, craft paper, pipe cleaners, stick-on eyes, cotton wool, and similar items are all acceptable to add to your egg.

*Q. What can I not use to decorate my egg?*
A. If it's not a traditional craft material or you didn't make it yourself by hand then it is prohibited. e.g. if you were to glue a toy hat on your egg then this would not be okay because you didn't make the hat yourself. You may not use stickers (beyond stick-on eyes) or anything that has been made digitally. If you're unsure about a material you wish to use then feel free to ask.

*Q. How should I present my egg?*
A. You may take a photograph of your egg on its own or you may use an egg cup, an egg carton, a basket, etc to present your egg. If you decorate the egg holder yourself it will be evaluated as part of your entry.

*Q. Does it need to be a real egg?*
A. You may use eggs designed for craft purposes as long as they are plain.

*Q. Are goose eggs allowed?*
A. Goose eggs are not allowed this time around.

*Q. Can I use an alternative animal egg - e.g. crocodile? *
A. Please only use bird eggs or craft eggs.

*Q. Why do I need to enter three quail eggs when people who use chicken or duck eggs only have to enter one?*
A. This is due to quail eggs being significantly smaller; this is not discrimination against quails. We think quails are cute and we wish only the best for them.

*Q. How will the winners be decided?*
A. The staff will vote internally to nominate entries. The entries with the most staff votes will then go forward to a public poll within *two weeks* of the contest closing. The recipients for the first, second, and third place prizes will then be decided on by the community.

*Q. Am I allowed to participate in this contest if I am banned from participating in TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt?*
A. Yes, you are allowed to participate in the egg decorating contest and you will be able to spend the three Egg currency you receive on the lowest-priced egg collectible in the shop.


----------



## ReeBear

Vrisnem said:


> *Q. Are goose eggs allowed?*
> A. Goose eggs are not allowed this time around.


Vris looking out for Goose’s well-being uwu <3
(I’m hyped for this event ahhhhh)


----------



## xara

snsnsnsks well looks like i’ll be marching my ass down to the dollar store to get an egg. xD


----------



## Alienfish

can i submit a hardboiled painted yolk?

wanna do this but not sure i got time and resources ugh.


----------



## xara

also just to clarify, we’re not allowed to draw our entry? it has to be a real egg or an egg mold?


----------



## Chris

ReeBear said:


> Vris looking out for Goose’s well-being uwu <3
> (I’m hyped for this event ahhhhh)


I was hoping someone would spot that! 



sheilaa said:


> can i submit a hardboiled painted yolk?


No yolk entries. 



xara said:


> also just to clarify, we’re not allowed to draw our entry? it has to be a real egg or an egg mold?


This is correct! It needs to be either a bird egg or a craft egg. We made sure to have this event up early enough so that people have two full weekends to gather/order any resources they need and design their eggs, so we won't be providing any alternatives.


----------



## Halloqueen

I already know I'll come to regret passing up 3 free egg currency for participation, but I think I'll be sitting this out. Don't really want to seek out all of the necessary materials and, after seeing the quality stuff people have made in the past, I'm not confident I'd be able to pull off anything half decent even if I came up with a good concept. Too many skilled, artistically-inclined people. 

Looking forward to seeing what people come up with though.


----------



## _Donut_

*This is the way.*


​


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> *This is the way.*
> <snip>​


That was fast and this is adorable! Who doesn't love the Child? Thank you for being the brave one to start things off, @_Donut_!


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> That was fast and this is adorable! Who doesn't love the Child? Thank you for being the brave one to start things off, @_Donut_!



He already ate it, though


----------



## LambdaDelta

yay, it's the same thing as before. with improvements for people that don't normally get eggs. think I might have an idea too... that I'll probably fail some at, because ideas are always better in one's head lol


Vrisnem said:


> *Q. Are goose eggs allowed?*
> A. Goose eggs are not allowed this time around.


vris, is this about your love of goose?


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> He already ate it, though


You should know better than to take your eyes off of him!



LambdaDelta said:


> vris, is this about your love of goose?


I am very passionate about geese rights. 
They also provide people a significantly bigger canvas to work with.


----------



## Dinosaurz

OWO I’m really gonna buy craft eggs for this lol


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Also just to clarify, "craft eggs" can include the plastic easter egg hunt eggs that pop open, right? I know it says plastic up there, but wanted to make sure those worked too


----------



## Plainbluetees

Vrisnem said:


> this is not discrimination against quails.


that line totally didn’t make me crack up right there

Thanks for another event staff, I can’t wait to decorate some eggs!


----------



## Roxxy

Not sure about this one although I am desperate for as many egg collectibles as possible. The expense is a factor as I don’t have anything available to decorate already. I looked up costs of dye pens and  glitter etc and it is too much to justify what would turn out a mess


----------



## Chris

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Also just to clarify, "craft eggs" can include the plastic easter egg hunt eggs that pop open, right? I know it says plastic up there, but wanted to make sure those worked too


Yes, these are included! We would recommend coating them with something (e.g. a layer of paint) first before decorating on top of them because their texture will make them more difficult to work with than other mediums. 




Plainbluetees said:


> that line totally didn’t make me crack up right there
> 
> Thanks for another event staff, I can’t wait to decorate some eggs!


I promise we like quails!  




Roxxy said:


> Not sure about this one although I am desperate for as many egg collectibles as possible. The expense is a factor as I don’t have anything available to decorate already. I looked up costs of dye pens and  glitter etc and it is too much to justify what would turn out a mess


No need for anything fancy; WH Smiths own felt tips and paint would do the job!


----------



## Foreverfox

YESSS!! I really hope to place in this event.


----------



## xara

Halloqueen said:


> I already know I'll come to regret passing up 3 free egg currency for participation, but I think I'll be sitting this out. Don't really want to seek out all of the necessary materials and, after seeing the quality stuff people have made in the past, I'm not confident I'd be able to pull off anything half decent even if I came up with a good concept. Too many skilled, artistically-inclined people.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what people come up with though.



i’m with you - my artistic abilities are just,, nonexistent, especially when it comes to stuff like this lol so looks like i’ll have to rely on my one braincell to get me through the egg hunt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh thank goodness we can use craft eggs, looks like im going to the dollar tree today!


----------



## BungoTheElf

So eggcited!!! Just need to think of a good idea first :']

Also, since eggs are multi dimensional, are we allowed to share multiple pictures of our egg from different angles? I know only one picture will probably count as the entry but if our egg does have other sides to it is it alright to share, or should we just focus on a design that showcases only want we can take a picture of?


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> Not sure about this one although I am desperate for as many egg collectibles as possible. The expense is a factor as I don’t have anything available to decorate already. I looked up costs of dye pens and  glitter etc and it is too much to justify what would turn out a mess



I feel the same way. I really can’t justify going out to buy craft supplies to decorate a fake egg. With the pandemic I’m unemployed and trying to avoid going to shops as much as possible (cases are rising in my area ) and my dad will not let me use a real egg for this  I’ll see if maybe we already have fake eggs in the house but I’m pretty sure I brought them all to work the last time I celebrated Easter for my kids  

I’m excited to see everybody else’s creation though


----------



## Chris

BungoTheElf said:


> So eggcited!!! Just need to think of a good idea first :']
> 
> Also, since eggs are multi dimensional, are we allowed to share multiple pictures of our egg from different angles? I know only one picture will probably count as the entry but if our egg does have other sides to it is it alright to share, or should we just focus on a design that showcases only want we can take a picture of?


This is fine. If you submit multiple pictures we are most likely to use the top one if you are nominated for the public poll unless you specify otherwise.



Unrelated to the user I have quoted above, but I have amended the OP to add the following to the FAQ: 



> *Q. Am I allowed to participate in this contest if I am banned from participating in TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt?*
> A. Yes, you are allowed to participate in the egg decorating contest and you will be able to spend the three Egg currency you receive on the lowest-priced egg collectible in the shop.


----------



## Nefarious

Seems pretty cool, I haven’t boiled and decorated an egg since I was 5 though, would have been a disaster in the kitchen for sure. Good thing fake eggs are allowed, I’d be wasting actual eggs otherwise. 

Unfortunately I likely won’t be able to participate as I’m currently out of state and have no means to pick up any arts and craft supplies. Won’t be back home till next weekend, so that may or may not give me a single day to decorate an egg. We’ll see, I may be able to grab some things from the local Walmart.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I thought this might be the first event!  I liked the 2019 contest quite a bit, and I can't wait to see all the creative entries.  The only question is where to find an egg on my college campus, but I'm sure I'll manage!  Good luck everyone


----------



## Sheep Villager

Gonna have to sit this one out as I don't have supplies and can't acquire any. I have all the crafts materials in the world but nothing even remotely egg like. I think the closest I can get is an old lightbulb and I sure haven't seen a chicken lay one of those before.

Regardless, looking forward to seeing all the lovely entries everyone else makes though!​


----------



## tiffanistarr

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I thought this might be the first event!  I liked the 2019 contest quite a bit, and I can't wait to see all the creative entries.  The only question is where to find an egg on my college campus, but I'm sure I'll manage!  Good luck everyone



I don't know if this is an option for you, but I'm going to probably just get cheap craft eggs shipped to my house since I don't have a real use for real eggs. Good Luck!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh no  I'm excited but I'm so bad at art stuff


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> Oh no  I'm excited but I'm so bad at art stuff


Which do you think you are better at: craft projects or decoding our riddles to find eggs?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Which do you think you are better at: craft projects or decoding our riddles to find eggs?


Okay when you put it like that, craft projects. Those riddles just


----------



## Valzed

I was hoping this would be back! Seeing all the entries was so much fun! Thank you for hosting this! Good luck to all!


----------



## Matt0106

Not entirely sure if I'll be able to participate in this contest, but I'm excited to see everyone's entries anyway! Good luck everyone!


----------



## JellyBeans

i think i have an idea for an egg design, here's hoping nobody has the same idea as me before my eggs arrive on tuesday lmao. this'll be fun nonetheless!


----------



## moo_nieu

whoa its gonna be a physical egg and no drawings  i have much to plan. im really excited to see all of the entries and to be guaranteed an egg whoop whoop


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh wait it's physical? No drawings? I'll have to sadly sit this one out. I have no art supplies I could use. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2021

Aw plus this contest will be during the weekend family comes into town and I'll most likely be out of town by the time they leave  This contest is cute though just sadly badly timed for me.


----------



## Pintuition

I just ordered some fresh eggies in my grocery delivery tomorrow. My entry idea is either going to be super cool or not work at all, there is no in between!! I’m already thinking up backup plans, haha.

Also “Submitted as a yolk” sent me


----------



## Foreverfox

I may have overestimated the size of an egg in my design conjuring....  we shall see...


----------



## LittleMissPanda

EGGS ​
I love eggs and all things egg-shaped and/or egg-ish  in farm sims (particularly SoS and SV) I like to give my chickens punny names, whether it's having to do with eggs or just dishes that are chicken related in general. It's fun! Examples include:

Heggy
Scrambles
Buffalo
Poachy
Huevo (Spanish for egg; yeah I'm pretty creative)
Tenders
Alfredo

Like many I'm sure, this'll be my first time participating in an event like this. I already have a really fun idea in mind~ but tbh I much prefer the wacky riddles and puzzles to solve. Gives the brain a good work out, but maybe I shouldn't say that because I tend to overthink things a lot haha.... 

Good luck to all! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the creative entries  and I really can't wait for the unveiling of the new 2021 Easter Eggs (or just returning eggs. Those are nice, too)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Guess I'mma have to hope I'm hella smart for the riddles Im not I just have more hope than smarts


----------



## Chris

LittleMissPanda said:


> EGGS ​
> I love eggs and all things egg-shaped and/or egg-ish ☺ in farm sims (particularly SoS and SV) I like to give my chickens punny names, whether it's having to do with eggs or just dishes that are chicken related in general. It's fun! Examples include:
> 
> Heggy
> Scrambles
> Buffalo
> Poachy
> Huevo (Spanish for egg; yeah I'm pretty creative)
> Tenders
> Alfredo
> 
> Like many I'm sure, this'll be my first time participating in an event like this. I already have a really fun idea in mind~ but tbh I much prefer the wacky riddles and puzzles to solve. Gives the brain a good work out, but maybe I shouldn't say that because I tend to overthink things a lot haha....
> 
> Good luck to all! I'm really looking forward to seeing all the creative entries  and I really can't wait for the unveiling of the new 2021 Easter Eggs (or just returning eggs. Those are nice, too)


With the exception of the Golden Egg the egg collectibles that will be available during next week's easter egg hunt are brand new! The designs have already been completed and I already know that they are going to be well-received! The only way to get any of the existing Easter Egg collectibles this year is through placing in this contest.  

Also, on the topic of SoS chicken names...


Spoiler: What did Vris name his first SoS:FoMT chicken? Take 3 seconds to think about it...


----------



## Blueskyy

*Looks at all of the artistic people around here* 

Um will you consider a plain purple egg to win?


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Nothing spectacular, just a little hedgehog egg.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Sweetley said:


> Nothing spectacular, just a little hedgehog egg.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




omg this is so adorable


----------



## Jhine7

Sweetley said:


> Nothing spectacular, just a little hedgehog egg.


This should be a collectible idea! I have a pet hedgehog


----------



## glow

geese prohibited.... bird only... so.... ostrich egg???


----------



## Chris

glow said:


> geese prohibited.... bird only... so.... ostrich egg???


Chicken, duck, or quail only - please and thank you!!


----------



## deana

I am so EGGcited 

I don't see myself being talented enough to place highly in this contest but I do love a good participation prize. I'm sure some users are going to be really going above and beyond for a chance at retired eggs so I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Vrisnem said:


> With the exception of the Golden Egg the egg collectibles that will be available during next week's easter egg hunt are brand new! The designs have already been completed and I already know that they are going to be well-received! The only way to get any of the existing Easter Egg collectibles this year is through placing in this contest.
> 
> Also, on the topic of SoS chicken names...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What did Vris name his first SoS:FoMT chicken? Take 3 seconds to think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364373


All new Eggs  now I'm even more excited for the unveiling.

Also Vris I'd be more impressed with an entire coop of Goose. Not geese y'all, Goose. Just Goose. Also, have it be your only source of income under the category of animal products.

Do you accept this challenge?


----------



## Chris

LittleMissPanda said:


> All new Eggs  now I'm even more excited for the unveiling.
> 
> Also Vris I'd be more impressed with an entire coop of Goose. Not geese y'all, Goose. Just Goose. Also, have it be your only source of income under the category of animal products.
> 
> Do you accept this challenge?



...challenge accepted.

While you lot decorate eggs and hunt for clues, I'm going to start a new SoS:FoMT file and establish the Goose farm. When the submission stage for the contest ends I'll post the outcome in this thread. I'll get started as soon as I finish work for the day. If anyone wishes to suggest a name for this farm *my inbox is open*.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

birds eggs only?

darn I was hoping I could use my prized brontosaurus egg.


----------



## daisyy

shortly after i first joined tbt in 2019, i participated in the egg hunt... i had no idea what i was getting into   looking forward to this year's festivities!


----------



## Peach_Jam

Vrisnem said:


> ...challenge accepted.
> 
> While you lot decorate eggs and hunt for clues, I'm going to start a new SoS:FoMT file and establish the Goose farm. When the submission stage for the contest ends I'll post the outcome in this thread. I'll get started as soon as I finish work for the day. If anyone wishes to suggest a name for this farm *my inbox is open*.


how many characters does it allow for your farm name? :>


----------



## Kirbyz

ahh im so glad this is an egg decorating contest! this was such a fun activity back when i was younger, and i already have a funny design planned out


----------



## Chris

Peach_Jam said:


> how many characters does it allow for your farm name? :>


Eight characters, I believe, like in older _Animal Crossing_ titles.


Kirbyz said:


> ahh im so glad this is an egg decorating contest! this was such a fun activity back when i was younger, and i already have a funny design planned out


Funny concepts always go down well with us!


----------



## Aquilla

I’m so excited for this! I love painting eggs  I’m using wooden eggs because I have a few plain ones at home from some time ago. Their dimensions are not 100% egg-like (a bit more oval than a real egg and maybe a bit longer?) - I hope that’s okay  they were sold to me as “wood eggs” a few years ago. I don’t want to travel to town to buy new ones right now, I’d prefer to use up the materials I have at home.


----------



## Chris

Aquilla said:


> I’m so excited for this! I love painting eggs  I’m using wooden eggs because I have a few plain ones at home from some time ago. Their dimensions are not 100% egg-like (a bit more oval than a real egg and maybe a bit longer?) - I hope that’s okay  they were sold to me as “wood eggs” a few years ago. I don’t want to travel to town to buy new ones right now, I’d prefer to use up the materials I have at home.


I think I know the sort you're describing and they should be fine.


----------



## Midoriya

Ooo, this looks like a lot of fun.  I don’t think I participated in the 2019 event of the same name (I think I either chose to sit out or was busy with university classes), but I’m going to make sure to participate in this one for sure!  I have an idea for an egg that will be plus ultra!


----------



## xara

y’know what,, maybe i’ll participate after all.   i’m still not artistic + gathering materials is gonna be a pain in the ass lmao but i’ve got like,, 3 ideas and i’d hate for them to go to waste. c’: i’d obviously only use one idea, of course aha.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

question- are we allowed to paint characters that may be trademarked or something of the sort?


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> question- are we allowed to paint characters that may be trademarked or something of the sort?


This is allowed.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m going try to participate a little. The only holiday I got super involved in here was Christmas 2015 or 2016. It was a lot of fun doing the events. I remember one with clues or something. Maybe a site scavenger hunt? Anyway I’m excited!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xara said:


> i’ve got like,, 3 ideas and i’d hate for them to go to waste. c’: i’d obviously only use one idea, of course aha.


unless you paint quail eggs. then you can use all 3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I want to do this but, it's so awkward irl since my family doesn't celebrate easter so I can't buy anything to decorate eggs.  The entries look nice though.


----------



## Snowifer

Here's my egg! It was hard getting a good pic of it.


----------



## Ossiran

It's that time of the year already.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

lol, sorry about asking so many questions, but can we use clay to mold little add-ons for the egg such as ears?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

@Vrisnem I must ask..why did you guys change your mind on an egg making contest? You guys didn't want to do one I thought..unless I'm thinking of something else. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> lol, sorry about asking so many questions, but can we use clay to mold little add-ons for the egg such as ears?


Why do I feel like we have the same idea when you said ears


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lol, sorry about asking so many questions, but can we use clay to mold little add-ons for the egg such as ears?


Yes, you can!



Cosmic-chan said:


> @Vrisnem I must ask..why did you guys change your mind on an egg making contest? You guys didn't want to do one I thought..unless I'm thinking of something else.


Are you asking why we skipped this event in 2020? It was related to food shortages at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Did a final round around my house to scour for any round objects and unfortunately I'm still without any egg shaped ones.
Just for amusement here is a quick catalogue of all the objects that were considered.​
- Entire coconut husk. (Too hairy and also way too big)
- Several loose doll heads ( It's not halloweaster so I think staff would kindly escort me out for this)
- Wooden beads (Too small and too round)
- Garden rocks I dug out of my flower pots (Came very close to being egg shaped but they're all flat)
- Old lightbulb (No lightbulb laying chickens exist to my knowledge)

I'm now wondering if it would be possible to mash up paper towels and glue and mold it in to an egg shape.
May have to investigate this possibility.​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> Did a final round around my house to scour for any round objects and unfortunately I'm still without any egg shaped ones.
> Just for amusement here is a quick catalogue of all the objects that were considered.​
> - Entire coconut husk. (Too hairy and also way too big)
> - Several loose doll heads ( It's not halloweaster so I think staff would kindly escort me out for this)
> - Wooden beads (Too small and too round)
> - Garden rocks I dug out of my flower pots (Came very close to being egg shaped but they're all flat)
> - Old lightbulb (No lightbulb laying chickens exist to my knowledge)
> 
> I'm now wondering if it would be possible to mash up paper towels and glue and mold it in to an egg shape.
> May have to investigate this possibility.​


The acceptable bases are outlined in the OP. We will not be accepting any alternatives.


----------



## Roxxy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lol, sorry about asking so many questions, but can we use clay to mold little add-ons for the egg such as ears?


Ok, I think we are looking at the one to watch


----------



## King koopa

This seems fun
(I don't think I have any eggs so idk if I can do this event)


----------



## OtakuTrash

there is no way i'm winning
but here we are
getting a wood egg to practice on
honestly, everyone who does art commissions is gonna win


----------



## DaisyFan

This is wonderful! I have a question. Can I make a crocheted Easter egg and perhaps I can insert a styrofoam egg or fiber fill inside?


----------



## Stnh

I'm not decorating eggs this year


----------



## Chris

DaisyFan said:


> This is wonderful! I have a question. Can I make a crocheted Easter egg and perhaps I can insert a styrofoam egg or fiber fill inside?


I'm afraid not. The task has been specifically designed around decorating the egg itself.


----------



## kayleee

OMG I forgot all about the brutal tbt egg hunt until this post and now I’m TRIGGERED!!!!! I can’t wait to stare at the clues until my brain hurts lmao


----------



## DaisyFan

Vrisnem said:


> I'm afraid not. The task has been specifically designed around decorating the egg itself.



Ok, I understand. Thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

went to the store and got my craft eggs so now I just have to get to crafting for real 

quick question, are we allowed to cut out little pieces of paper and stick them to the egg as decoration?


----------



## Chris

OtakuTrash said:


> there is no way i'm winning
> but here we are
> getting a wood egg to practice on
> honestly, everyone who does art commissions is gonna win


Not necessarily! Not all of TBT's talented artists take commissions or post their work outside of events. It's also worth noting that events like this one rely a lot on ingenuity rather than simply being a good artist. Creating something unique, clever, and/or funny will definitely draw the eye even if the execution isn't flawless. It's anyone's game. 




xSuperMario64x said:


> went to the store and got my craft eggs so now I just have to get to crafting for real
> 
> quick question, are we allowed to cut out little pieces of paper and stick them to the egg as decoration?


Yes you may!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, you can!
> 
> 
> Are you asking why we skipped this event in 2020? It was related to food shortages at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic.


Ah that makes sense. Another question can we use something or make something that's egg shaped or is this strictly real eggs only?


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> Ah that makes sense. Another question can we use something or make something that's egg shaped or is this strictly real eggs only?


I'm afraid not. Eggs are easily accessible and there is plenty of time to buy them so we won't be accepting any alternatives in this event. The only exception to this are craft eggs (styrofoam, plastic, or wooden) because we understand some people may not wish to work with animal byproducts for ethical reasons.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I'm afraid not. Eggs are easily accessible and there is plenty of time to buy them so we won't be accepting any alternatives in this event. The only exception to this are craft eggs (styrofoam, plastic, or wooden) because we understand some people may not wish to work with animal byproducts for ethical reasons.


Oh okay ! At least we can fake eggs. That's good enough for me thank you.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I will be able to make my egg two days it will look awesome


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I will be able to make my egg two days it will look awesome


I love the enthusiasm. I bet yours will look extra cool ! Rooting for you !


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Cosmic-chan said:


> I love the enthusiasm. I bet yours will look extra cool ! Rooting for you !
> View attachment 364413


It will look awesome as long as I can boil a egg I’ve never done it before so yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rowbowkid800 said:


> It will look awesome as long as I can boil a egg I’ve never done it before so yeah


You got it I believe in you :3


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> It will look awesome as long as I can boil a egg I’ve never done it before so yeah


Fun fact: I have taught countless TBT'ers how to boil, fry, and scramble eggs over the years. If you need help I'll upload a video.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Vrisnem said:


> Fun fact: I have taught countless TBT'ers how to boil, fry, and scramble eggs over the years. If you need help I'll upload a video.


Nah that’s fine my sister makes hard boiled eggs all the time lol though


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Fun fact: I have taught countless TBT'ers how to boil, fry, and scramble eggs over the years. If you need help I'll upload a video.


You forgot an omelette  definitely the best


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> Fun fact: I have taught countless TBT'ers how to boil, fry, and scramble eggs over the years. If you need help I'll upload a video.



you’re iconic omg.


----------



## Velo

Thanks so much for holding another fun contest! I've convinced my boyfriend to go to the store tomorrow morning to buy white eggs (we normally eat brown) and dyeing stuff. I loooove hard boiled eggs too so nothing will go to waste on practice eggs haha. I will do my best to make something pretty for participation points!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I have two ideas I dunno what I should do


----------



## duckykate

pro tip for my peeps using a plastic egg, try sanding it first so the paint doesn't flake off!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

If only I was using a plastic egg I wouldn’t also I’ve never tried a hard boiled egg so ima do a hard boiled egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> Yes you may!


cool thanks :>


----------



## tiffanistarr

Snowifer said:


> Here's my egg! It was hard getting a good pic of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364396



omg this is so pretty!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I definitely want that participation egg currency. I have an idea that I like but I'm not sure I'll be able to do it justice with my art skills equivalent to a 3 year old. But I'll try. I just have to figure out the best supplies to use.


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude100 said:


> This seems fun
> (I don't think I have any eggs so idk if I can do this event)


Update: I just found some eggs in my refrigerator, so maybe I can do this event after all!
(Now I just have to figure out the design)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)



Spoiler: there is one impostor among us


----------



## Midoriya

SpaceTokki77 said:


> here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there is one impostor among us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364460



Omggggg, this is adorable!  Nicely done.


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there is one impostor among us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364460


I don't know what Molang means. Is that a reference?

Regardless your entry has been accepted.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Vrisnem said:


> I don't know what Molang means. Is that a reference?
> 
> Regardless your entry has been accepted.


Molang is a character! cute lil bunny


----------



## OtakuTrash

Alright, so i tried to make an egg of my pfp, Piu Piu, which is from the same animation show as Molang, what Tokki made.
we wanted to make similar eggs because 1. that’s cute and 2. we could only afford a few paint markers, they’re expensive ;-;


Spoiler: egg go brr


----------



## Serabee

Question- can we use, say, foam pieces as part of our entry? Like, if I wanna make a bunny, can I glue some foam ears on? And faux hair bought from a craft store?
I wanna try and make Bonbon! though the chances of me actually getting off my bum and doing it are very slim...


----------



## Chris

Serabee said:


> Question- can we use, say, foam pieces as part of our entry? Like, if I wanna make a bunny, can I glue some foam ears on? And faux hair bought from a craft store?
> I wanna try and make Bonbon! though the chances of me actually getting off my bum and doing it are very slim...


This would be okay, yes!


----------



## Serabee

Vrisnem said:


> This would be okay, yes!


Awesome! And, follow up- would it be okay to, say, draw eyes on white foam, then cut them out, and glue them to the egg?
...I'm not very good at drawing and don't wanna have to buy a bunch of eggs in case I mess up


----------



## Chris

Serabee said:


> Awesome! And, follow up- would it be okay to, say, draw eyes on white foam, then cut them out, and glue them to the egg?
> ...I'm not very good at drawing and don't wanna have to buy a bunch of eggs in case I mess up


Absolutely fine.  

If you've any further questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Serabee

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely fine.
> 
> If you've any further questions don't hesitate to ask.


I think that's it- thanks!

Since this week is spring break I may hit up the craft store on Monday, lol. I figure if it turns out cute enough it can double as an Easter decoration for my house!


----------



## ReeBear

SpaceTokki77 said:


> here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there is one impostor among us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364460





OtakuTrash said:


> Alright, so i tried to make an egg of my pfp, Piu Piu, which is from the same animation show as Molang, what Tokki made.
> we wanted to make similar eggs because 1. that’s cute and 2. we could only afford a few paint markers, they’re expensive ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: egg go brr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364463


These are both so cute ;w; <3


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Even is I don’t get something I’m ok I found 20 dollars on my room floor so I’ll be okay if I don’t win


----------



## King koopa

Mine is the emerald egg (what it's march aka green month don't judge me)



(Also sorry it's flopped over (Didn't know you had to boil it to get it to stand up untill my parents told me)


----------



## Giddy

Oh damn, this was quick! 
I still have my egg from 2019 XD (the egg was hollowed) I have an idea for this, but I can already tell my imagination is far better than my crafts; but I'll give it a go! 

Does the egg have to be hard boiled? I'll probably will go with hard boiling the egg but just wondering.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Mine is the emerald egg (what it's march aka green month don't judge me)
> View attachment 364469
> (Also sorry it's flopped over (Didn't know you had to boil it to get it to stand up untill my parents told me)


the green trail makes me think it's some sort of oozing alien egg sack lmao


----------



## King koopa

LambdaDelta said:


> the green trail makes me think it's some sort of oozing alien egg sack lmao


That would actually be pretty cool for next year if it happens


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Ahh I cannot wait to get started! I just need to go buy a wooden egg..


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> Oh damn, this was quick!
> I still have my egg from 2019 XD (the egg was hollowed) I have an idea for this, but I can already tell my imagination is far better than my crafts; but I'll give it a go!
> 
> Does the egg have to be hard boiled? I'll probably will go with hard boiling the egg but just wondering.


I would recommend hard-boiling because it will make it easier to work with. You of course can forego this but the egg will be more susceptible to damage.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there is one impostor among us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364460


M a n yours is so cute better than what I came up with but oddly similar to something I had in mind lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2021



OtakuTrash said:


> Alright, so i tried to make an egg of my pfp, Piu Piu, which is from the same animation show as Molang, what Tokki made.
> we wanted to make similar eggs because 1. that’s cute and 2. we could only afford a few paint markers, they’re expensive ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: egg go brr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364463


YOURS IS CUTE TOO OMG


----------



## tiffanistarr

SpaceTokki77 said:


> here’s my entry! I tried to make Molang if you couldn’t tell  (you probably couldn’t...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there is one impostor among us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364460



omg and holding a carrot! so cute


----------



## Ginkgo

@Vrisnem I was thinking of likening my egg to a character if I get the chance to participate, but that particular character carries things on their head in a bowl thing, meaning I would have to construct this bowl, affix it to the egg, and then put additional stuff on top of it to fill. I would probably use little styrofoam balls and modify those to get what I want, but that kind of goes beyond the scope of the event since it's no longer the egg itself getting decorated. How much are we allowed to add onto the egg?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Is a styrofoam cup like this:




considered a craft supply? It's going to be used as a base for the egg and it will be modified and painted, but I just wanted to know before i waste my whole $1 on a pack of these things lol


----------



## King koopa

tiffanistarr said:


> Is a styrofoam cup like this:
> View attachment 364500
> considered a craft supply? It's going to be used as a base for the egg and it will be modified and painted, but I just wanted to know before i waste my whole $1 on a pack of these things lol


Nome of my business, but I think vris went to bed since it's like 1 something where vris lives


----------



## tiffanistarr

Koopadude100 said:


> Nome of my business, but I think vris went to bed since it's like 1 something where vris lives



i didn't realize the time! it's okay, I'm not buying today just making my plans lol


----------



## Rowbowkid800

hey @Vrisnem would it be okay if I used clay for some stuff I want to attach to the egg


----------



## Antonio

I'll be unable to get any eggs and last time I pooped out an egg, it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Kirbyz

2-D said:


> I'll be unable to get any eggs and last time I pooped out an egg, it wasn't pretty.


i think you should still try if you really want to participate! a lot of us here aren’t the most artistic when it comes to this stuff but hey, there’s always the participation prizes to be able to purchase atleast 1 egg when the event rolls up


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Oh gosh... I'm gonna have to break out the acrylic paints for this!! But what to paint..


----------



## kiwikenobi

Which came first?



Spoiler


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> Which came first?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364522



yeah imma need this as a collectible,, it’s so cute!!


----------



## Jacob

Here is my entry: Crystal Egg  
 Went shopping for crystals today, so that was my inspiration :] I didnt have a lot of supplies so... I painted most of it with a tooth pic and a sharpie.. lol






thanks for bringing back this fun event!​


----------



## xara

Jacob said:


> Here is my entry: Crystal Egg
> Went shopping for crystals today, so that was my inspiration :] I didnt have a lot of supplies so... I painted most of it with a tooth pic and a sharpie.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for bringing back this fun event!​



me staring at my phone rn because this is literally one of the prettiest things that i’ve ever seen;


----------



## Foreverfox

Jacob said:


> Here is my entry: Crystal Egg
> Went shopping for crystals today, so that was my inspiration :] I didnt have a lot of supplies so... I painted most of it with a tooth pic and a sharpie.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for bringing back this fun event!​


I would so have that as a collectible! Nice work!


----------



## Rosch

I present thee... GALAXY EGG!!!





I was hoping it would be darker, but I guess it still turned out okay.


----------



## BluebearL

Just finished hollowing out my egg for the contest... suffice to say I am a little out of breath now! I only poked really small holes as well.


----------



## xara

Rosch said:


> I present thee... GALAXY EGG!!!
> 
> View attachment 364544
> 
> I was hoping it would be darker, but I guess it still turned out okay.



y- you _guess_ that it turned out okay???? homie this is amazing wth.


----------



## Corrie

Rosch said:


> I present thee... GALAXY EGG!!!
> 
> View attachment 364544
> 
> I was hoping it would be darker, but I guess it still turned out okay.


That looks amazing!!! For some reason I can see a sideways face in the middle.


----------



## Rosch

xara said:


> y- you _guess_ that it turned out okay???? homie this is amazing wth.



Thank you.   I was hoping that the egg being dipped in ink (not paint) for a long time would result to it being a darker violet. Most of the thick color was gone after wiping it with tissue.



Corrie said:


> That looks amazing!!! For some reason I can see a sideways face in the middle.



Thank you. ☺ Can't really visualize the face though. XD


----------



## Vsmith

Oh, how exciting!! I just ordered craft wooden eggs. I hope it shows up in time!! I can't wait to start decorating!!


----------



## Aquilla

Since my wooden eggs are a little narrow and long I started painting one larger and one smaller one to submit them together. Is that acceptable? In my head it made sense - and if I could actually do math I would calculate to check if these two eggs now are the size of a normal egg .


----------



## ali.di.magix

Jacob said:


> Here is my entry: Crystal Egg
> Went shopping for crystals today, so that was my inspiration :] I didnt have a lot of supplies so... I painted most of it with a tooth pic and a sharpie.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for bringing back this fun event!​


aaaaa I literally NEED a crystal egg collectible now, I love this


----------



## BluebearL

I spent far too many hours on this egg but I found it very relaxing and enjoyed the process a lot. 

Not a lot of talent to show for the time put in but here we go:






	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021

Spring garden for Easter.


----------



## mocha.

Here’s my entry! The Zipper T Bunny egg  I pictured it next to my flowers because I thought they looked really good next to eachother


----------



## Chris

Ginkgo said:


> @Vrisnem I was thinking of likening my egg to a character if I get the chance to participate, but that particular character carries things on their head in a bowl thing, meaning I would have to construct this bowl, affix it to the egg, and then put additional stuff on top of it to fill. I would probably use little styrofoam balls and modify those to get what I want, but that kind of goes beyond the scope of the event since it's no longer the egg itself getting decorated. How much are we allowed to add onto the egg?


As long as you make it yourself then, yes, this would be okay!



tiffanistarr said:


> Is a styrofoam cup like this:
> View attachment 364500
> considered a craft supply? It's going to be used as a base for the egg and it will be modified and painted, but I just wanted to know before i waste my whole $1 on a pack of these things lol


You're allowed to create/decorate egg holders as part of your entry for this contest so, yes, this would be fine. Spend that $1 without fear!



Rowbowkid800 said:


> hey @Vrisnem would it be okay if I used clay for some stuff I want to attach to the egg


Yes, you can use clay.



Aquilla said:


> Since my wooden eggs are a little narrow and long I started painting one larger and one smaller one to submit them together. Is that acceptable? In my head it made sense - and if I could actually do math I would calculate to check if these two eggs now are the size of a normal egg .


Roughly what size are the eggs?


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

mocha. said:


> snip



this was going to be my idea and I'm so glad someone else did it better justice


----------



## Aquilla

Vrisnem said:


> Roughly what size are the eggs?


I have three sizes and can’t decide. 
large: 7x5 cm (3x2 inches)
medium: 6x4 cm (2.5 x1.5 inches)
smol: 5x3 cm (2x1.5 inches)

I think the large ones are ok and closest to an actual egg. Medium and small appear too small to pass for a normal egg. If I were to paint the medium or small ones, would you recommend I paint two?


----------



## Chris

Aquilla said:


> I have three sizes and can’t decide.
> large: 7x5 cm (3x2 inches)
> medium: 6x4 cm (2.5 x1.5 inches)
> smol: 5x3 cm (2x1.5 inches)
> 
> I think the large ones are ok and closest to an actual egg. Medium and small appear too small to pass for a normal egg. If I were to paint the medium or small ones, would you recommend I paint two?


I would suggest going with the large one. Multiple eggs are only accepted if you are using quail eggs.


----------



## Antonio

Where can I buy some fake eggs?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

2-D said:


> Where can I buy some fake eggs?


i got mine from the dollar tree but i believe michaels or probably any other craft store has them


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Trying to think of something cool and different that will stand out from all the rest of these eggs. Are we looking to attach stuff to our eggs? Or is this mostly just drawing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

2-D said:


> Where can I buy some fake eggs?


I went to walmart for mine, they have a whole Easter section with some craft eggs. I wouldn't normally go there but the local craft store is no longer around so it was a last resort


----------



## moo_nieu

2-D said:


> Where can I buy some fake eggs?


i got mine from walmart in the easter section


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Moo_Nieu said:


> i got mine from walmart in the easter section
> View attachment 364586


litrally the exact same ones i got lmao

ngl I haven't actually dyed an egg in years so I'm kinda hyped for it lol


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> Trying to think of something cool and different that will stand out from all the rest of these eggs. Are we looking to attach stuff to our eggs? Or is this mostly just drawing?



Please take a look at these sections from the FAQ in the OP: 



Vrisnem said:


> *Q. What can I use to decorate my egg?*
> A. If you really want to make your egg stand out then glitter, craft paper, pipe cleaners, stick-on eyes, cotton wool, and similar items are all acceptable to add to your egg.
> 
> *Q. What can I not use to decorate my egg?*
> A. If it's not a traditional craft material or you didn't make it yourself by hand then it is prohibited. e.g. if you were to glue a toy hat on your egg then this would not be okay because you didn't make the hat yourself. You may not use stickers (beyond stick-on eyes) or anything that has been made digitally. If you're unsure about a material you wish to use then feel free to ask.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh boy, I made one two years ago with the Starpower Egg (Still wish that egg is real. however) I might join in this one.

Thing is, I don't know what to use and I'm not that very artistic. But that won't stop me from trying.


----------



## Roxxy

xSuperMario64x said:


> litrally the exact same ones i got lmao
> 
> ngl I haven't actually dyed an egg in years so I'm kinda hyped for it lol


How normal is it to have egg dying experience ?  

I can boil an egg but can’t think I have ever decorated one. As a kid we used to just roll them down hills


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Roxxy said:


> How normal is it to have egg dying experience ?
> 
> I can boil an egg but can’t think I have ever decorated one. As a kid we used to just roll them down hills


rolling them down hills? that's actually hilarious 

but yeah I recall decorating eggs a few times as a kid. we would have a little bowl, put the dye and water in the bowl, and then set the eggs down in it for like 5 min. the ones I got are slightly different in procedure but the same result. fun times ☺


----------



## xara

BluebearL said:


> I spent far too many hours on this egg but I found it very relaxing and enjoyed the process a lot.
> 
> Not a lot of talent to show for the time put in but here we go:
> 
> View attachment 364561
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021
> 
> Spring garden for Easter.



“not a lot of talent to show” i will literally fight you .. this is so pretty!!!



mocha. said:


> Here’s my entry! The Zipper T Bunny egg  I pictured it next to my flowers because I thought they looked really good next to eachother
> 
> View attachment 364562



mocha this is so cute!!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I have so many ideas, but I fear that I won't get it on the egg like i imagine it >-<

And so far all the eggs look so nice!!


----------



## Chibiusa

Can we submit two pictures of the same egg to show both sides of it?


----------



## Chris

Chibiusa said:


> Can we submit two pictures of the same egg to show both sides of it?


Yes, you may.


----------



## Velo

Well done to all the entries so far!!!
 
Just wanted to say all these entries are so cool!
I spent the afternoon dyeing and decorating eggs and it is NOT easy!! The results were pretty (imo..) and fun!!
I'll post my official entry later but again just wanted to say - well done y'all and keep up the good work!!


----------



## skarmoury

Just to be sure, am I allowed to add crochet accessories to my egg? I've made it by hand (it's sloppy handwork fjskdksk) but idk if it counts as a traditional craft material.


----------



## amemome

No goose eggs were used in the creation of this Goose.








 

​
Ingredients:
- Craft egg
- Acrylic paint
- Postcard-weight paper
- Oil clay
- A weekend


----------



## xara

amemome said:


> No goose eggs were used in the creation of this Goose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 364658
> View attachment 364659 View attachment 364660​
> Ingredients:
> - Craft egg
> - Acrylic paint
> - Postcard-weight paper
> - Oil clay
> - A weekend



so cute!!! @Vrisnem’s gonna love this!


----------



## Rika092

OG animal crossing idol - KK slider eggie
His ears are made from dough and actually took a while to shape and stick it to the egg lol I t’s too bad I don’t have food dye to make it whiter but that will have to do for now.

It’s not super fancy but it’s the first idea that popped up in my mind so hope this qualifies. Everyone else’s look so great so far!! People are so creative!!


----------



## Velo

Here's my entry!
In a shocking turn of events I made... A rat!!!
I'm not artistically inclined AT ALL so I'm pretty pleased with how this cutie turned out.








Spoiler: non entry stuff



I just wanted to say it was really fun to participate in this event because I haven't tried to use modeling clay in about ten billion years but also it's been a couple years since I dyed eggs!
My boyfriend and I ended up finding an egg dye kit from last year that we never used, and we had just under a dozen brown eggs that were getting ready to go bad so we decided to use those up.
I've never tried to dye brown eggs before, but it turned out really good!!! We decided we'll definitely dye more brown eggs in the future (since that's what we usually eat) and the colors looked really nice. 
It was a great way to spend some time and I'm really happy we got inspired by this event to make pretty (and absolutely delicious) boiled eggs!


----------



## BungoTheElf

The Easter shungy    Made with egg, clay, tin foil, paint, and lots of love   







Spoiler: extra pictures 🦈 🐇


----------



## Megaroni

Just wanted to say that I love looking at all the submissions for every event. Especially the holiday one, everyone that submitted got so creative. Every time I check this forum it's like reading a pretty magazine


----------



## BluebearL

BungoTheElf said:


> The Easter shungy    Made with egg, clay, tin foil, paint, and lots of love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra pictures 🦈 🐇


I LOVE this, it is so cute and creative. Very nicely done.


----------



## Curlyhead

Absolutely love the eggs that have been posted here so far, they all looking gorgeous! I think we still have some eggs left in the kitchen, so I'm gonna give this a try.


----------



## Chris

skarmoury said:


> Just to be sure, am I allowed to add crochet accessories to my egg? I've made it by hand (it's sloppy handwork fjskdksk) but idk if it counts as a traditional craft material.


If it's something that you would need to attach to the egg, rather than it completely concealing the egg, then this should be okay. If you have any photographs of the accessories you've made or wish to provide more detail to get a hard yes/no answer feel free to *message me*.

I'm also going to tag @DaisyFan here because she also enquired about crochet so may want to see this.




amemome said:


> No goose eggs were used in the creation of this Goose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 364658
> View attachment 364659 View attachment 364660​
> Ingredients:
> - Craft egg
> - Acrylic paint
> - Postcard-weight paper
> - Oil clay
> - A weekend


I would say that was a weekend well-spent! Seeing this made my terrible morning a million times better. People showing love for Goose always makes me happy. 




megantron said:


> Just wanted to say that I love looking at all the submissions for every event. Especially the holiday one, everyone that submitted got so creative. Every time I check this forum it's like reading a pretty magazine


I enjoy hosting these events for exactly this reason. There are so many creative people on TBT.


----------



## Aquilla

Here’s my entry: a little owl friend 





I love painting so it felt great getting an opportunity to use my acrylics again. This was so much fun and a great weekend activity ^^ I made an entire owl family because I felt bad for her sitting in that nest all alone and I’d love to share a family pic, but I’m afraid of being disqualified


----------



## Chris

Aquilla said:


> Here’s my entry: a little owl friend
> 
> View attachment 364762
> 
> I love painting so it felt great getting an opportunity to use my acrylics again. This was so much fun and a great weekend activity ^^ I made an entire owl family because I felt bad for her sitting in that nest all alone and I’d love to share a family pic, but I’m afraid of being disqualified


This is adorable. Feel free to share the rest of her family! I'll consider this photo above as your entry.


----------



## _Donut_

Aquilla said:


> Here’s my entry: a little owl friend
> 
> View attachment 364762
> 
> I love painting so it felt great getting an opportunity to use my acrylics again. This was so much fun and a great weekend activity ^^ I made an entire owl family because I felt bad for her sitting in that nest all alone and I’d love to share a family pic, but I’m afraid of being disqualified



Loving the colour scheme


----------



## xara

Aquilla said:


> Here’s my entry: a little owl friend
> 
> View attachment 364762
> 
> I love painting so it felt great getting an opportunity to use my acrylics again. This was so much fun and a great weekend activity ^^ I made an entire owl family because I felt bad for her sitting in that nest all alone and I’d love to share a family pic, but I’m afraid of being disqualified



my owl loving self is over the moon rn - this is so cute! i also love the fact that you put it in a nest.


----------



## Aquilla

Vrisnem said:


> This is adorable. Feel free to share the rest of her family! I'll consider this photo above as your entry.


Aaah thanks :‘) here’s a family picture:



It took quite long (mainly waiting for the paint to dry) but it was so therapeutic to be focussing on a project like this one and because they’re wooden I’ll be able to keep them for many years


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Once again I am pretty embarrassed at my attempt, but here we go! 



Materials used: plastic egg, paint, clay 

Complete with a fossil I made my dad for his birthday last year. Don't look too closely at anything, alright? 



Spoiler: name photo proof






(I already put my switch away before I remembered and I was too lazy to get it back out lmaooo)


----------



## r a t

Daisy Mae does not have her signature snot because in this household we wipe our noses!






everything is made out of paper apart from the lil turnips that are clay, the thread and ofc the egg <3



Spoiler: more pics


----------



## skarmoury

Rosetti said:


> Daisy Mae does not have her signature snot because in this household we wipe our noses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is made out of paper apart from the lil turnips that are clay, the thread and ofc the egg <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics


this is absolutely gorgeous I love her sm


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Rosetti said:


> Daisy Mae does not have her signature snot because in this household we wipe our noses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is made out of paper apart from the lil turnips that are clay, the thread and ofc the egg <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics


wait this is literally so cute


----------



## Princess Mipha

I don't think I have ever spent that much time with an egg.. but she is done. I present to you..

*Eggtoile*


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't think I have ever spent that much time with an egg.. but she is done. I present to you..
> 
> *Eggtoile*


so cute omg! i love her little scarf and headband


----------



## Corrie

WOW. You guys are serious TALENTED!! I don't even know what to say as I am completely blown away!


----------



## Holla

I still have memories of the first egg decorating contest. I used non toxic materials so that way I was able to take mine to work after submitting it, pulled off all her limbs (I had made Dotty) and cracked her open for a snack. (Now that I think about it it sounds a bit morbid but I didn’t waste a perfectly good egg at least).

I have a neat idea for this year. I’ll probably try to find a fake craft egg as I want to be able to keep this one. 

Edit: I just checked and I still have her limbs in my lunch pail pocket two years later...  (at least they are just made of pipe cleaners). Haha.


----------



## Foreverfox

Started mine last night, 4 hours in, sooo much left to do. For some reason, I like to torture myself with the tedious crafts...but I also really enjoy it, so it's fine. 15 hours put in to my valentine's card, let's see how many I end up with here!


----------



## Kirbyz

Foreverfox said:


> Started mine last night, 4 hours in, sooo much left to do. For some reason, I like to torture myself with the tedious crafts...but I also really enjoy it, so it's fine. 15 hours put in to my valentine's card, let's see how many I end up with here!


they always end up super cute though, so it’s worth it in the end!


----------



## Curlyhead

Not delivered by Kiki this time... Here's my attempt of a Jiji themed egg!


----------



## Holla

Curlyhead said:


> Not delivered by Kiki this time... Here's my attempt of a Jiji themed egg!



As a big Kiki’s Delivery Service fan I absolutely adore this! It looks exactly like Jiji if he were an egg. Amazing job!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I must not be very creative. I had many ideas but they were all done already


----------



## deana

Cosmic-chan said:


> I must not be very creative. I had many ideas but they were all done already



I haven't seen anyone else do what I'm doing... yet. But there is a real possibility someone will have the same idea as me because I'm not that creative either 

Good thing my craft eggs came in a pack of 6 so I can make another one if I need to


----------



## Cosmic-chan

deanapants said:


> I haven't seen anyone else do what I'm doing... yet. But there is a real possibility someone will have the same idea as me because I'm not that creative either
> 
> Good thing my craft eggs came in a pack of 6 so I can make another one if I need to


I thought of an idea but, I feel like because I'm slow and will be busy with other things someone will do my idea before me qwq


----------



## Princess Mipha

Curlyhead said:


> Not delivered by Kiki this time... Here's my attempt of a Jiji themed egg!


I actually had a very similar idea for my egg!! But then I changed my mind. Yours is really cute!!


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> I must not be very creative. I had many ideas but they were all done already


TBT's arts and crafts events typically draw 100-200 users each time so some people are bound to have similar ideas. Don't worry too much if someone else has chosen the same subject as you because it's unlikely that you will execute them in the exact same way. We're not going to disqualify people for having the same idea.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> TBT's arts and crafts events typically draw 100-200 users each time so some people are bound to have similar ideas. Don't worry too much if someone else has chosen the same subject as you because it's unlikely that you will execute them in the exact same way. We're not going to disqualify people for having the same idea.


Oh ! I guess that's true yes ! Good to know people won't get disqualified for having similar ideas. I was a bit worried. Thank you for letting me know !


----------



## Sheep Villager

Honestly what I always do is just pick a theme I personally know I'll have fun creating. Even if no-one else ends up liking it at least I still had fun and ended up with something I'm satisfied with.​


----------



## Aniko

Wow people here are so creative and talented! It's going to be hard for the judges   
My goal is just to do better than last year (it was so hard with water color)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

ahhh I am procrastinating so hard right now


----------



## tiffanistarr

Looking at the entries coming in, i'm so excited to get started on mine Wednesday after my craft eggs come in!


----------



## Sharksheep

My version of a galaxy egg


----------



## michealsmells

Could the egg that you use be flat? For example, a flat wooden craft egg? Or does it have to be 3D?


----------



## Chris

michealsmells said:


> Could the egg that you use be flat? For example, a flat wooden craft egg? Or does it have to be 3D?


You are required to use a 3D egg for this challenge. The inclusion of craft eggs is intended as an alternative to a bird egg, so it need to resemble one as much as possible.


----------



## Kattea

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't think I have ever spent that much time with an egg.. but she is done. I present to you..
> 
> *Eggtoile*



This is so cute!!! Hope it’s okay that I was planning to do the exact same thing. I like how the horns are three dimensional, I’ll probably just be painting them on.


----------



## michealsmells

Luckily I managed to find some craft eggs at the store so I will be able to enter! This will also be the first egg hunt I'll participate in this year. I've been here for several but I always come in late and honestly they always confuse me so much I've sat out, even in Halloweaster ;;.

Good luck everyone! I love the submissions so far!!


----------



## S.J.

Rosetti said:


> Daisy Mae does not have her signature snot because in this household we wipe our noses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is made out of paper apart from the lil turnips that are clay, the thread and ofc the egg <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics


I'm not much of a Daisy Mae fan (it's the snot, sorry Daisy Mae), but this is my favourite so far! She is so cute!


----------



## TheRevienne

I'm sure this is going to be eggcelent :'D Sorry, but I had to, I'm just too eggcited to see all of your eggs! :'D

Alright, I'll stop with the yolks now :'D Seriously though, good luck to everyone who's entering, can't wait to see all your entries


----------



## tessa grace

Just a question, does it have to be animal crossing/forums themed? thanks!


----------



## Chris

thetessagrace said:


> Just a question, does it have to be animal crossing/forums themed? thanks!


It can be anything you want as long as it is suitable for a PG-13 audience.


----------



## skarmoury

Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me 
Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love 




Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk 



Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


----------



## lana.

skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


that’s adorable


----------



## Jacob

skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


This is so adorable!! But I am freaking out at how gorgeous the color of the one single green star is LOL I'm losing my mind over it


----------



## KittenNoir

*Stained Glass Egg*



​


----------



## Corndoggy

okay so i tried on 2 different hard boiled eggs to try and do cute water colour designs. they failed horribly, however since i didnt want to waste a third egg i will submit the better of the two and hope for the best that i can get a participation prize at least



Spoiler: please be kind


----------



## Foreverfox

Corndoggy said:


> okay so i tried on 2 different hard boiled eggs to try and do cute water colour designs. they failed horribly, however since i didnt want to waste a third egg i will submit the better of the two and hope for the best that i can get a participation prize at least
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please be kind
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364910


I think it's pretty!


----------



## Corndoggy

Foreverfox said:


> I think it's pretty!


thankyouu, your so kindddd, i did have a lot of fun making it but ive never been very good art wise but love to give all the art challenges a red hot go


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Yay tomorrow I’ll be able to enter after I paint what I have done


----------



## Aniko

Corndoggy said:


> okay so i tried on 2 different hard boiled eggs to try and do cute water colour designs. they failed horribly, however since i didnt want to waste a third egg i will submit the better of the two and hope for the best that i can get a participation prize at least
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please be kind
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364910



I tried water colour the last time and I wanted to cry. It was SUPER hard. Mine wasn't as cute.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Kattea said:


> This is so cute!!! Hope it’s okay that I was planning to do the exact same thing. I like how the horns are three dimensional, I’ll probably just be painting them on.


Thank you! 
Of course! I was surprised to be the first one to post this idea


----------



## BluebearL

All of the eggs are really


skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


This is so precious 
I would buy an Etoile ornament like this! 
This is a very well decorated egg, well done.


----------



## Giddy

Another lil' question, 
So imagine if I'm drawing a fish on the egg, and I wanted to make a lil fishing rod to go with it, would that be acceptable? or are we just focusing on the lil egg for this event~?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺



How did you make those lovely lil' stars~?


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> Another lil' question,
> So imagine if I'm drawing a fish on the egg, and I wanted to make a lil fishing rod to go with it, would that be acceptable? or are we just focusing on the lil egg for this event~?


If you can find a way to attach your handmade fishing rod to the egg then I would accept it.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Now that I realise that there will be a third person doing the same idea as me.. it's not allowed to submit another egg now, correct ? :/


----------



## Chris

Princess Mipha said:


> Now that I realise that there will be a third person doing the same idea as me.. it's not allowed to submit another egg now, correct ? :/


If you have already submitted an entry then you are unable to submit another.


----------



## skarmoury

BluebearL said:


> This is so precious
> I would buy an Etoile ornament like this!
> This is a very well decorated egg, well done.


omg thats such a compliment, thank you!  my mom said something similar too, like "this is such a good craft, you should try selling stuff like this" 


Giddy said:


> How did you make those lovely lil' stars~?


If you meant the little sequins, i bought them! i was surprised to find star-shaped sequins at the mall the other day and I feel it was such a lucky find


----------



## SpaceTokki77

skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


oh. my. gosh! this is absolutely adorable! I love it! quick question- how’d you make the little paper stars on her head? they look like origami but i wasn’t sure


----------



## DaCoSim

Egg hunt egg hunt egg hunt!!!!!! I am sooooo EGGcited!!! OMG!!!! Ready for some psycho scary zipper!!! Gonna hot up hobby lobby today and find some decorating goodies!!! Thx guys! I’m so hyped!!!


----------



## skarmoury

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oh. my. gosh! this is absolutely adorable! I love it! quick question- how’d you make the little paper stars on her head? they look like origami but i wasn’t sure


thank you!! and yes it's origami  here's a link to a tutorial on how to make them if you're interested!


----------



## pochy

here’s my egg, i tried to make it look like a lutino cockatiel  




Spoiler: materials + egg





i cut up a pompoms and put it on the egg for cruelty free feathers, the head and the cheeks are all separate cut up pompoms, too. the crest is some pipe cleaners, the eyes are beads and i made the nose and feet from clay c: i’m super happy that it can stand on it’s own lol... after many attempts . i also attempted to make the face yellowish with a marker, it didn’t turn out as expected but overall im happy w it!


----------



## skarmoury

pochy said:


> here’s my egg, i tried to make it look like a lutino cockatiel  View attachment 364941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials + egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364946​i cut up a pompoms and put it on the egg for cruelty free feathers, the head and the cheeks are all separate cut up pompoms, too. the crest is some pipe cleaners, the eyes are beads and i made the nose and feet from clay c: i’m super happy that it can stand on it’s own lol... after many attempts . i also attempted to make the face yellowish with a marker, it didn’t turn out as expected but overall im happy w it!


oh my god this is CRAZY good!


----------



## JellyBeans

first and foremost everyone's entries are AMAZING so far, i don't envy the staff their job of having to pick favourites!
this turned out so much worse than it looked in my head lol but sadly i've avoided too much school work already to have time to have another go so.. participation points it is 


Spoiler: irl dreamy egg looking not so dreamy









i promise it looks slightly nicer irl


----------



## pochy

skarmoury said:


> oh my god this is CRAZY good!


aa tysm!!  ;-;  i tried to create a good and polite looking birb, i’m happy you find him good!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

pochy said:


> here’s my egg, i tried to make it look like a lutino cockatiel  View attachment 364941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials + egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364946​i cut up a pompoms and put it on the egg for cruelty free feathers, the head and the cheeks are all separate cut up pompoms, too. the crest is some pipe cleaners, the eyes are beads and i made the nose and feet from clay c: i’m super happy that it can stand on it’s own lol... after many attempts . i also attempted to make the face yellowish with a marker, it didn’t turn out as expected but overall im happy w it!


Omg this makes me want to get a cockatiel even more I love this


----------



## Corrie

skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


WOW! Such attention to detail! Also adorable scarf!


----------



## Matt0106

JellyBeans said:


> first and foremost everyone's entries are AMAZING so far, i don't envy the staff their job of having to pick favourites!
> this turned out so much worse than it looked in my head lol but sadly i've avoided too much school work already to have time to have another go so.. participation points it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: irl dreamy egg looking not so dreamy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i promise it looks slightly nicer irl


Don't sell yourself short, it looks great! Awesome job


----------



## JellyBeans

Matt0106 said:


> Don't sell yourself short, it looks great! Awesome job


thank you!!


----------



## ForeverALoan

skarmoury said:


> Zero thoughts, head empty, just Etoile enjoying her new crochet scarf from me ❤
> Made from paper, styrofoam, sequins, yarn, a preschooler’s water-coloring set, and lots and lots of love
> View attachment 364900
> 
> Pictures of my progress below! It’s seems she was only born two days ago, and now she can walk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they grow up so fast 🥺


OH MY GOODNESS edhuiowerfui9erfi9uer09fe0-rfiuwdhxjshdu aaah this is so cute and its literally so perfect 
the cute face, the details, the hand-knitted scarf and everything all together is so cute omg you are suuper talented

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



amemome said:


> No goose eggs were used in the creation of this Goose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 364658
> View attachment 364659 View attachment 364660​
> Ingredients:
> - Craft egg
> - Acrylic paint
> - Postcard-weight paper
> - Oil clay
> - A weekend


this is so cute omgg i love it

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



BungoTheElf said:


> The Easter shungy    Made with egg, clay, tin foil, paint, and lots of love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra pictures 🦈 🐇


woaahhh this is super creative good job omg

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



Rosetti said:


> Daisy Mae does not have her signature snot because in this household we wipe our noses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is made out of paper apart from the lil turnips that are clay, the thread and ofc the egg <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics


I LOVE HER OH MY GOODNESS this is so cuteeeee

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021

I want to reply to all the eggs wow I just want to say everyone who submitted an egg is super duper talented and theyre all so creative and i love how unique they are but im going to stop responding to all of them before I clog up the whole thread really bad but good luck to everyone


----------



## DaCoSim

pochy said:


> here’s my egg, i tried to make it look like a lutino cockatiel  View attachment 364941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials + egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364946​i cut up a pompoms and put it on the egg for cruelty free feathers, the head and the cheeks are all separate cut up pompoms, too. the crest is some pipe cleaners, the eyes are beads and i made the nose and feet from clay c: i’m super happy that it can stand on it’s own lol... after many attempts . i also attempted to make the face yellowish with a marker, it didn’t turn out as expected but overall im happy w it!


OMG it’s a tiel!!!! My Paige Marie looks just like this baby!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021

Well, my hands are covered in paint and glitter. Hubs will be THRILLED lol!!!! Once this layer dries I should be able to start the detail work!!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Curlyhead said:


> Not delivered by Kiki this time... Here's my attempt of a Jiji themed egg!



omg I love this! that is so adorable . Jiji is one of the best anime cats ever . all of these entries so far are amazing and adorable. . Gl everyone that has entered or is entering!


----------



## Merielle

I call this... _The Mosaegg_.  I wanted to try and do a kind of rainbow mosaic effect, and I'm pretty happy with how it came out!  ^^


----------



## oak

Behold, the Flick Egg Collectable! 

 Painting an egg is harder then I thought it would be y'all.


----------



## Pintuition

I haven't dyed easter eggs in years but here is my attempt at a fossil egg. I used white crayon to leave the white spaces and dyed the egg with food coloring!





Do you think Blathers would know it's a fake?!  ​


----------



## xara

might be going to dollarama tomorrow to finally pick up the supplies that i’ll need! i’m super excited to get started on my egg. :’)


----------



## Vsmith

I have a question, if we paint an egg that has an image on the front and the back can we submit two pictures for the entry?


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I can’t wait for my egg to be done I’m in the process of painting it


----------



## tiffanistarr

My supplies should be in tomorrow! I'm eggcited to get started!


----------



## DaisyFan

Vrisnem said:


> If it's something that you would need to attach to the egg, rather than it completely concealing the egg, then this should be okay. If you have any photographs of the accessories you've made or wish to provide more detail to get a hard yes/no answer feel free to *message me*.
> 
> I'm also going to tag @DaisyFan here because she also enquired about crochet so may want to see this.



Sorry for late reply, so are you saying that I can add crochet accessories like a mini flower or hat to the Easter egg?


----------



## lieryl

hey lol


Spoiler: name










​

Spoiler: materials



materials used for the bird cage (added last minute because i could not get the egg to stand on its own): 
- gold flat jewelry wire that was bent, cut, and glued together (i think that's what that is idk i picked it up randomly at walmart)
- thick paper and markers to make the butterflies
- ripped up cotton balls
- a hot glue gun to stick everything together

materials for the actual egg:
- i went through 7 perfectly edible eggs for this ;c
- watercolor paint


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I have a question @Vrisnem does the egg have to be seen?


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’m finally done with mine I hope people will like this





Spoiler: With name



it’s Togepi




Just a FYI the egg is on the inside


----------



## Foreverfox

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I’m finally done with mine I hope people will like this
> View attachment 365109
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With name
> 
> 
> 
> it’s TogepiView attachment 365110
> 
> 
> Just a FYI the egg is on the inside


Aww i love Togepi!! Good job!!


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> *Q. What can I not use to decorate my egg?*
> A. If it's not a traditional craft material or you didn't make it yourself by hand then it is prohibited. e.g. if you were to glue a toy hat on your egg then this would not be okay because you didn't make the hat yourself. You may not use stickers (beyond stick-on eyes) or anything that has been made digitally. If you're unsure about a material you wish to use then feel free to ask.



would using things such as tiny jewels and flowers that you have to clue on be considered as traditional crafting materials or are they prohibited as well? hopefully you haven’t already answered this - looked through the thread and didn’t see anything. >_< just want to make sure i’m clear on what i can’t use so i don’t buy materials that i’ll wind up not being able to use lol.


----------



## duckykate

i made a sus crewmate egg from among us!!!











Spoiler: more pictures















materials used: paint, clay, glue, and a plastic fake egg


----------



## Fye

was making some midnight ramen and look who I found in the fridge. this is why you always check for cracked eggs before buying smh.





apparently this is what the back of an exeggcute looks like. who knew

materials: yellow paper for the yolk, white paper for the eyes, black marker, and a brown egg
the other eggs are there as part of the holder and aren't decorated so I hope that's alright 
my nametag is in the top right ish cause the other eggs refused to hold it for me


----------



## duckykate

pochy said:


> here’s my egg, i tried to make it look like a lutino cockatiel  View attachment 364941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials + egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364946​i cut up a pompoms and put it on the egg for cruelty free feathers, the head and the cheeks are all separate cut up pompoms, too. the crest is some pipe cleaners, the eyes are beads and i made the nose and feet from clay c: i’m super happy that it can stand on it’s own lol... after many attempts . i also attempted to make the face yellowish with a marker, it didn’t turn out as expected but overall im happy w it!


THIS IS MY FAVORITE THING EVER


----------



## Lancelot

oak said:


> Behold, the Flick Egg Collectable! View attachment 365072 Painting an egg is harder then I thought it would be y'all.
> View attachment 365071



I NEVER realised that was meant to be a tail, I just thought it was indents on the egg ☠

your egg looks awesome though! : D


----------



## Chris

Vsmith said:


> I have a question, if we paint an egg that has an image on the front and the back can we submit two pictures for the entry?


Yes, you may. 



Rowbowkid800 said:


> I have a question @Vrisnem does the egg have to be seen?


Yes, we do need to be able to see the egg. I see you submitted your entry a little while after asking this question. If you could please submit a photograph of your egg next to a second undecorated egg so that we can gauge the size/shape is correct I would be able to accept it.



xara said:


> would using things such as tiny jewels and flowers that you have to clue on be considered as traditional crafting materials or are they prohibited as well? hopefully you haven’t already answered this - looked through the thread and didn’t see anything. >_< just want to make sure i’m clear on what i can’t use so i don’t buy materials that i’ll wind up not being able to use lol.


Yes, this would be fine.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

duckykate said:


> i made a sus crewmate egg from among us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> materials used: paint, clay, glue, and a plastic fake egg


oh my gosh, this is so cool! i like how it opens lol


----------



## Holla

I painted the base coat on my egg last night. I still have a ways to go (and I need to find/make more time lol).

I absolutely love all the entries submitted so far. The Bell Tree is full of wonderfully talented folk as usual.


----------



## Jyurei

I think I might try this! Do you guys have any tips for what kind of supplies are good to use as the egg's "limbs" (like legs)?
Unfortunately there's still a lockdown where I live so I'll have to order everything online... I hope it gets here in time


----------



## Sharksheep

Jyurei said:


> I think I might try this! Do you guys have any tips for what kind of supplies are good to use as the egg's "limbs" (like legs)?
> Unfortunately there's still a lockdown where I live so I'll have to order everything online... I hope it gets here in time



From what I seen from the entries they use paper or clay. Cardstock paper is sturdy but you can also check to see if you got any junk mail that use the thicker paper and just paint over it.

It's a lot easier if you hollow out the egg or use a fake one that's lightweight


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Ugh....last time I will _ever_ use a marker again.... (this is why I hate markers, they leave horrible smudges so easily  I went through 3 eggs total with the same results RIP breakfast)

I did my best, everyone, but here's what you get when you combine ham & eggs





~Hamtaro and Oshawott, smol sleepy buddies~​



Spoiler: bedtime for little hams (bonus pic)


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> Ugh....last time I will _ever_ use a marker again.... (this is why I hate markers, they leave horrible smudges so easily  I went through 3 eggs total with the same results RIP breakfast)
> 
> I did my best, everyone, but here's what you get when you combine ham & eggs
> 
> View attachment 365195
> 
> ~Hamtaro and Oshawott, smol sleepy buddies~​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bedtime for little hams (bonus pic)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365196


omg! is there anything you can’t do? . So adorable .


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dunquixote said:


> omg! is there anything you can’t do? . So adorable .


Thank you so much  honestly I'm disappointed with how it turned out but I don't have the best art supplies on hand lol just markers and colored pencils. I really wish I could have used watercolor paints, but it is what it is ^-^ it's still pretty adorable~


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> Ugh....last time I will _ever_ use a marker again.... (this is why I hate markers, they leave horrible smudges so easily  I went through 3 eggs total with the same results RIP breakfast)
> 
> I did my best, everyone, but here's what you get when you combine ham & eggs
> 
> View attachment 365195
> 
> ~Hamtaro and Oshawott, smol sleepy buddies~​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bedtime for little hams (bonus pic)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365196


I lovee Hamtaro! You did such a great job!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Ty @Vrisnem for letting me know


Spoiler: Mug shots













lol this looks like a mug shot


Hope this will work I think I threw away my name tag last night


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Ty @Vrisnem for letting me know
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puctures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365231View attachment 365232View attachment 365233View attachment 365234
> lol this looks like a mug shot
> 
> 
> Hope this will work I think I threw away my name tag last night


Fantastic, thank you. I've marked your original submission post as accepted now.


----------



## Kirbyz

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Ty @Vrisnem for letting me know
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puctures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365231View attachment 365232View attachment 365233View attachment 365234
> lol this looks like a mug shot
> 
> 
> Hope this will work I think I threw away my name tag last night


LMAOO it really does look like a mugshot, love that


----------



## Vsmith

I made a Pompompurin egg!! 
The egg is a wooden egg painted with acrylic paint and the beret is cut out of felt.


----------



## Shinigamii

I had many ideas but decided to make small owl  cx​


----------



## Opal

Here's my Pietro egg  I didn't have any paint so I had to make do with sharpies and those pen corrector thingies so it doesn't look that good but I tried  



Spoiler: Pietro Egg


----------



## tiffanistarr

Opal said:


> Here's my Pietro egg  I didn't have any paint so I had to make do with sharpies and those pen corrector thingies so it doesn't look that good but I tried
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pietro Egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365277




HE IS PRECIOUS i love him so much!!


----------



## Opal

Forgot my name   



Spoiler: Pietro Egg with name










	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



tiffanistarr said:


> HE IS PRECIOUS i love him so much!!


Tysm!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Here is my entry!! 



Spoiler











Acrylic paint on a craft egg, pot is a styrofoam cup, flowers are crepe paper, and the moss is craft moss bowl filler stuff.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

tiffanistarr said:


> Here is my entry!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic paint on a craft egg, pot is a styrofoam cup, flowers are crepe paper, and the moss is craft moss bowl filler stuff.


Omg that’s so cool I love it so much


----------



## tiffanistarr

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Omg that’s so cool I love it so much


 
aww thank you!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Well, I’m no artist, so I don’t expect to win anything, but I did have a sudden idea last night.
Introducing the Pavé Egg! 
*Viva...
FESTIVALE!



*



Spoiler: Materials



Blue, Black, Yellow, & Pink construction paper, hard boiled chicken egg, neon blue food coloring, instant dry clear nail polish, googly eyes, scotch tape, and a water bottle cap


​


----------



## Nefarious

This is it, my magnum opus...



Spoiler: Now that’s a Tangy egg









Haha not at all, but it’s the best I can do while far away from home. Luckily I was able to find some plastic eggs at Walmart (the last carton I could find no less!), it’s no prize winner but I’m happy to be able to at least participate.



Spoiler: A pair of Tangy’s






That poor first egg... before I realize I could just use a pen for the face. That cheap dollar store paint brush did a number on her haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> This is it, my magnum opus...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Now that’s a Tangy egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365354
> 
> 
> 
> Haha not at all, but it’s the best I can do while far away from home. Luckily I was able to find some plastic eggs at Walmart (the last carton I could find no less!), it’s no prize winner but I’m happy to be able to at least participate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A pair of Tangy’s
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365355
> That poor first egg... before I realize I could just use a pen for the face. That cheap dollar store paint brush did a number on her haha.



I should’ve knew that your entry would be Tangy . Please tell me you don’t plan on planting her or eating her? 

Seriously, nice job . That looks great! You never disappoint! Really creative!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Vsmith said:


> I made a Pompompurin egg!!
> The egg is a wooden egg painted with acrylic paint and the beret is cut out of felt.
> View attachment 365255View attachment 365256


Ah so cute!!


----------



## Vanida

Presenting limbegg!!!





I’m not very artistic but I thought I’d give it a go and for someone as bad as me... I think it’s pretty good. Made with a styrofoam egg, paint and plastic spoons for the ears. Thanks for giving me something fun to do


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> I should’ve knew that your entry would be Tangy . Please tell me you don’t plan on planting her or eating her?
> 
> Seriously, nice job . That looks great! You never disappoint! Really creative!



... 

Haha I’m kidding, she’ll sit snug as a bug on my desk back home. Absolutely no eating and especially no planting, I swear. 

Thank you very much! Quite happy with how it came out despite the limitations.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I did a self portrait and it looks just like me like if you agree





This took way to long to boil and wait for the first two coats I had to leave so that’s why it’s still wet oop


----------



## You got mail!

Ladies and gentlemen, I bring you 





Spoiler:  the mad clown egg


----------



## deana

Presenting my egg 

Its a bee 




Spoiler: Bzzzzzzz


----------



## tiffanistarr

deanapants said:


> Presenting my egg
> 
> Its a bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bzzzzzzz



omg this is adorable!


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Here’s my entry! c:





Spoiler: More pics/info



Materials:
Craft egg (slightly bigger than a real egg, but it was the closest the store had)
Acrylic paint
Model magic (for flower ase)

My idea was of a goddess of spring and creation.


----------



## Coach

My egg is based off of Odeko from Katamari Damacy! Last time this contest occurred I made the Prince and this year I wanted to continue the trend.






Made with basically paper, pens, sticky tape and cardboard tubes. The paler purple paper for the majority of the head does slightly resemble blue in this lighting, but do not be fooled - this Odeko is purple just like the games.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

ForeverSoaring said:


> Here’s my entry! c:
> View attachment 365491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics/info
> 
> 
> 
> Materials:
> Craft egg (slightly bigger than a real egg, but it was the closest the store had)
> Acrylic paint
> Model magic (for flower ase)
> 
> My idea was of a goddess of spring and creation.
> View attachment 365506View attachment 365503View attachment 365504View attachment 365505View attachment 365508View attachment 365507


This is so beautiful! You are so talented 



Coach said:


> My egg is based off of Odeko from Katamari Damacy! Last time this contest occurred I made the Prince and this year I wanted to continue the trend.
> View attachment 365511View attachment 365513
> 
> Made with basically paper, pens, sticky tape and cardboard tubes. The paler purple paper for the majority of the head does slightly resemble blue in this lighting, but do not be fooled - this Odeko is purple just like the games.


AH SO CUTE!


----------



## lana.

hi i made my egg based on farley :3


Spoiler: farley

















Spoiler: egg evidence 








lol



he was made with a plastic egg, clay, and paper 

i tried to keep him looking egg shaped but idk if i was successful


----------



## Kirbyz

hey vris! just wanted to ask if we’re able to add on clay to the pointier side of the egg to make both sides even and more circular? ive already done it but completely forgot to ask and confirm first, i can definitely peel a part of the clay on the back of it to show the egg inside, but does it still qualify if it looks like a somewhat circular egg? the plastic egg i used was already rounded out pretty much with only a very small tip, so i only needed to add a very thin and small layer of extra clay on it. would this be okay if i show a picture with the plastic egg inside the clay when i post my submission (as a separate picture of course)


----------



## Valzed

Here's my entry. I wasn't sure I would have enough time to get an entry done in time so I'm so happy I finished. Items used: Egg, Paper, Colored Pencils, Markers & Tape



Spoiler: Egg Entry











Here's the pic it's loosely based on and an extra pic of our faces for funsies.


Spoiler: Extras


----------



## Chris

Kirbyz said:


> hey vris! just wanted to ask if we’re able to add on clay to the pointier side of the egg to make both sides even and more circular? ive already done it but completely forgot to ask and confirm first, i can definitely peel a part of the clay on the back of it to show the egg inside, but does it still qualify if it looks like a somewhat circular egg? the plastic egg i used was already rounded out pretty much with only a very small tip, so i only needed to add a very thin and small layer of extra clay on it. would this be okay if i show a picture with the plastic egg inside the clay when i post my submission (as a separate picture of course)


As long as you can show me that you originally used an egg (bird or craft) I will be happy. The method you have described above sounds like it should be fine.


----------



## xara

Valzed said:


> Here's my entry. I wasn't sure I would have enough time to get an entry done in time so I'm so happy I finished. Items used: Egg, Paper, Colored Pencils, Markers & Tape
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic it's loosely based on and an extra pic of our faces for funsies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extras



this is so cute!!


----------



## Giddy

ForeverSoaring said:


> Here’s my entry! c:
> View attachment 365491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics/info
> 
> 
> 
> Materials:
> Craft egg (slightly bigger than a real egg, but it was the closest the store had)
> Acrylic paint
> Model magic (for flower ase)
> 
> My idea was of a goddess of spring and creation.
> View attachment 365506View attachment 365503View attachment 365504View attachment 365505View attachment 365508View attachment 365507



This is absoltely gorgeous!!! 
How small are your brushes!!? Another question, since im always willing to learn from anyone, what tone of paint do you put on first to give a shadowy depth or is it preference?


----------



## Foreverfox

ForeverSoaring said:


> Here’s my entry! c:
> View attachment 365491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics/info
> 
> 
> 
> Materials:
> Craft egg (slightly bigger than a real egg, but it was the closest the store had)
> Acrylic paint
> Model magic (for flower ase)
> 
> My idea was of a goddess of spring and creation.
> View attachment 365506View attachment 365503View attachment 365504View attachment 365505View attachment 365508View attachment 365507


I loveeee this!! What a great concept! Very well done!


----------



## Plume

I couldn't find craft eggs, so I got to experience the joy of hollowing out an egg. An unusual experience.

I layered acrylic paint over watercolor, used charcoal for the lines, then sprayed a shiny sealant on top. I wanted it to have a transparent, church window-effect, but it didn't work out. :c

It's Molly! Among tulips! C-can't you tell?









Spoiler: Concept art


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Giddy said:


> This is absoltely gorgeous!!!
> How small are your brushes!!? Another question, since im always willing to learn from anyone, what tone of paint do you put on first to give a shadowy depth or is it preference?


Thank you!! 


Spoiler: Art supply/tips talk



Okay, this might be more depth than you were looking for, but here ya go.
I have the regular smallest size brushes that you can find at a craft store. The one I used is specifically a Connoisseur brand round in size 0. To make really small lines, water your paint down, angle your brush to get more of a point, and hold your brush farther back on the handle (this is why  tiny striping brushes with really long bristles are a thing: better control for really tiny marks!). And honestly, getting really tiny lines like her eyelashes can come down to luck. (I was shocked!)

The egg is wooden, so the base color was a medium brown. (Handy for values) The order was sketch, background, hair, skin, details. I did the lighter part of the hair first, and made the rainbow gradient. The darker parts of the hair are basically the color I mixed minus the white, plus water. However, I typically start with the middle tone! (This is a preference, but it’s easier for me to figure out values that way. Some people do a whole black and white under painting before they add color!)

The skin has a lot of color variation since I had a hard time mixing the exact color I wanted. (And I tend to mix directly on the piece) 
The darkest value is a warm blue plus a red closer to yellow than purple. This makes a dark, desaturated purple. The lighter purple line on the strand of hair by her ear? Same color as the dark lines, just much more watered down.
Uhh, I’m an art education major, so I’m happy to answer any other art questions in way too much depth...


----------



## lana.

deanapants said:


> Presenting my egg
> 
> Its a bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bzzzzzzz


omg this is so precious


----------



## skarmoury

lana. said:


> hi i made my egg based on farley :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: farley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: egg evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> he was made with a plastic egg, clay, and paper
> 
> i tried to keep him looking egg shaped but idk if i was successful


THIS IS SO CUTE I LOVE IT


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok can someone plzzzz help me??? I keep trying to post pics but they keep posting sideways!!! How do I fix this???


----------



## Halloqueen

Halloqueen said:


> I already know I'll come to regret passing up 3 free egg currency for participation, but I think I'll be sitting this out. Don't really want to seek out all of the necessary materials and, after seeing the quality stuff people have made in the past, I'm not confident I'd be able to pull off anything half decent even if I came up with a good concept. Too many skilled, artistically-inclined people.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what people come up with though.


Despite posting this on the first page, I ended up deciding I really didn't want to pass up those 3 participation eggs, so I acquired the necessary materials. I actually made two different ideas yesterday to see which would turn out better, then a third idea came to mind that I like a lot better, and so I'm going to have to get started on that other one tonight. Hopefully this third idea I came up with turns out decent, but if not I at least have alternatives to fall back on. 

Anyway, back to work. 

Great work, everybody. Lots of talent on display from the community, as always.


----------



## BluebearL

Valzed said:


> Here's my entry. I wasn't sure I would have enough time to get an entry done in time so I'm so happy I finished. Items used: Egg, Paper, Colored Pencils, Markers & Tape
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic it's loosely based on and an extra pic of our faces for funsies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extras


The stand you have made for your egg to make it look like a villager who has caught a shark is brilliant! 
Loving this entry, nicely done.


----------



## Kirbyz

DaCoSim said:


> Ok can someone plzzzz help me??? I keep trying to post pics but they keep posting sideways!!! How do I fix this???


are you taking the pictures horizontally? as in, if you’re currently using a phone and tilting it horizontally to take a picture, it’ll post it sideways. i think you’re going to either have to take a picture vertically, or use the flip option when you take the picture. at least that’s what i have to do as the same thing happens to me. not sure if there’s any way to fix it on here as i use tbt on my phone and there definitely isn’t a flip option on here as far as i know, but not sure.


----------



## Midoriya

Now that I’m realizing all that I have to do over the next couple days, I may have to nope out of this.  It’s unfortunate because I had an idea I really wanted to try out that hasn’t been done yet.  Maybe I can get some supplies tomorrow though and submit a last minute entry.  Who knows.  Definitely still going to be participating in the egg hunt though.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is a fake plastic Easter hunt egg ok for me to paint on?

Edit: actually I’ll just use a real egg.
Gotta go sneak into the kitchen and steal one when no ones watching. 

I Just went and  gathered my art supplies from the backyard shed.


----------



## DaCoSim

Kirbyz said:


> are you taking the pictures horizontally? as in, if you’re currently using a phone and tilting it horizontally to take a picture, it’ll post it sideways. i think you’re going to either have to take a picture vertically, or use the flip option when you take the picture. at least that’s what i have to do as the same thing happens to me. not sure if there’s any way to fix it on here as i use tbt on my phone and there definitely isn’t a flip option on here as far as i know, but not sure.


Nope. I took it vertically. I also tried flipping the image as well.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Ok. Going to try this again 



ohhh it worked finally!!!!

ok quick before it messes up again! Here’s some process and I hope y’all can read my name on the little jar that I was originally going to put it on. I promise it’s there!!! Btw, The egg that I chose to submit is my version of a dreamy egg. The other one that I was contemplating was a galaxy egg with the AC shooting star. 



Spoiler: more pics












and here is the original egg I was going to submit, But my camera just could not pick up the colors correctly.


----------



## Bluebellie

Let’s just agree to make Gaston the new Easter bunny.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bluebellie said:


> Let’s just agree to make Gaston the new Easter bunny.



OMG he’s amazing!!!! This is so cute omg


----------



## Dunquixote

Bluebellie said:


> Let’s just agree to make Gaston the new Easter bunny.



Omg! This is so amazing!   He is so adorable ! So glad to see Gaston getting some attention


----------



## Chris

Bluebellie said:


> Is a fake plastic Easter hunt egg ok for me to paint on?
> 
> Edit: actually I’ll just use a real egg.
> Gotta go sneak into the kitchen and steal one when no ones watching.
> 
> I Just went and  gathered my art supplies from the backyard shed.


I realise you no longer need an answer to this, but in case anyone else is wondering: yes, the plastic eggs typically used in children's easter egg hunts are fine.


----------



## Zerous

I made a little togepi egg out of paper and an egg haha, and made a tiny leppa berry for fun hahah. Tbh had lots of fun making it.


----------



## Jyurei

So for my first time entering the egg decorating contest I decided to make my favorite Pokémon out of an egg: a Clefable!




Whenever I draw her I always start with an egg shape, so I thought it would be perfect to make her out of an egg! Thank you TBT staff for the opportunity, I had a lot of fun making this 


Spoiler: Additional pics & materials












Materials:

Plastic egg
Colored paper (dark pink and light pink)
Acrylic paint
Nankin pen (for her face)
Modeling clay (for hair and tail)


----------



## Blink.

I swore, it took longer to take a picture of the egg than carving it.











​


Spoiler: Photo with name



I carved the egg with a Dremel if anyone's interested in doing this sort of thing c:


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

It’s a tradition to hand-dye our easter eggs in my family, so I dyed my egg!!

I introduce to you: a Plaid Easter Egg!​



I used electrical tape and just a regular egg dying kit to create my egg! It was super fun, and I’m loving all the creative eggs people are making


----------



## hestu

Here's my eggie! Decorated my egg with glittery mod podge & pink/blue/light blue tissue paper. Definitely planning on buying some craft eggs at some point in the future and trying this again with more colors for some fun DIY Easter decor! 







Spoiler: namecard & process photos


----------



## Kattea

Here is my attempt at a water colour sunset egg.



Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

Well, as expected, this did not turn out how I pictured it, but hopefully it's good enough for participation points. He looks a little wonky because my spray paint died so I borrowed my husband's and it melted the foam a bit.

It's supposed to be a bat.




Materials used:
Styrofoam craft egg, black spray paint, stick-on eyes, felt for the mouth and fangs, pipe cleaners and tissue paper for the wings.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey Vris.... what time can we be expecting all hell to break loose tomorrow? (Eh..hem.. I mean the egg hunt.)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Guys. I heard Zipper has broken out of the asylum (again...)


----------



## Chris

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Vris.... what time can we be expecting all hell to break loose tomorrow? (Eh..hem.. I mean the egg hunt.)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> Guys. I heard Zipper has broken out of the asylum (again...)


The egg hunt will begin at 12pm EDT.


----------



## DaCoSim

Vrisnem said:


> The egg hunt will begin at 12pm EDT.


Thx bud! U ready? I’ve got my hammer ready, my potions, my voodoo doll and some enticing candy to ward off the killer bunny!!!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Vrisnem said:


> The egg hunt will begin at 12pm EDT.



I feel like I'm ready for it, but I know I'm not ready for it.


----------



## corlee1289

This is my entry, I made Spock (the egg in blue) from Star Trek: The Original Series.

In addition, I decided to add Kirk (in the green) and a sacrificial red shirt crew member (hence the cracks in the egg)


----------



## DaCoSim

tiffanistarr said:


> I feel like I'm ready for it, but I know I'm not ready for it.


Don’t worry. No one can ever REALLY be ready for it.


----------



## Holla

Ok got my egg painted and pretty much done. Just going to finish making the holder now. I should hopefully be able to post it later tonight!


----------



## SarahSays

Mike Wazowski is ready for his yearly scaring lessons from Zipper T. Bunny! 


Spoiler: He glows in the dark!


----------



## Foreverfox

SarahSays said:


> View attachment 365744
> Mike Wazowski is ready for his yearly scaring lessons from Zipper T. Bunny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: He glows in the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365745


Haaaa that's awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My egg was inspired by my avatar!  It includes a little basket of some of my favorite colleggtibles (Dreamy, Nightmare, Disco, Galaxy, Zen, and Leaf Ticket) in one hand and an Aurora Easter Egg in the other.  I found out marker smears horribly on eggs, so there was a lot of fixing involved...


----------



## Snowesque

Too busy with the biker gang to hang in an RV!


----------



## Aniko

My little Easter egg island made of toothpicks, paper, mustard seeds, poppy seeds, clay, cork etc... The colors are prettier in real but the camera refuses to cooperate


----------



## Jyurei

Aniko said:


> My little Easter egg island made of toothpicks, paper, mustard seeds, poppy seeds, clay, cork etc... The colors are prettier in real but the camera refuses to cooperate
> 
> View attachment 365754​


This looks amazing! I love all the little details you put in


----------



## Mr.Fox

7 pipe cleaners + 5 sheets of construction paper + glue + 1 dyed egg = my version of Sandy 





Happy Egg Hunt everyone!


----------



## Holla

Here’s my entry I like to call her “Star-Struck Celeste”.





Spoiler: Bonus Pictures and Info



Materials used include: Styrofoam eggs, pipe cleaners, cardboard, acrylic paint, glue, ribbon and star embellishments.

The head/egg just sits on the body and can be taken off and displayed separately.




The body/holder is pretty freaky on its own. I was hoping to make it out of clay but I didn’t have any so I cut up one of the other styrofoam eggs to make it which is why it’s a bit jagged across the top.




The star embellishments were super tiny to try and glue on but they were just too perfect to not put on our favourite star-struck owl.

Also here’s a picture of her from behind.


----------



## moo_nieu

tom nook relaxing in his cypress bathtub c:








Spoiler: materials



for the egg, i used a craft egg, paint, and pipe cleaners. to make the base, i used foam, popsicle sticks, paper, and hot glue. the towel is made of felt


----------



## Aniko

Jyurei said:


> This looks amazing! I love all the little details you put in


Thank you! It was quite a challenge for my big clumsy fingers


----------



## Foreverfox

Mr.Fox said:


> 7 pipe cleaners + 5 sheets of construction paper + glue + 1 dyed egg = my version of Sandy
> 
> View attachment 365765
> 
> Happy Egg Hunt everyone!


Yours is great!! I'm 20+ hours into mine and about 85-90% done.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Holla said:


> Here’s my entry I like to call her “Star-Struck Celeste”.
> View attachment 365761
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus Pictures and Info
> 
> 
> 
> Materials used include: Styrofoam eggs, pipe cleaners, cardboard, acrylic paint, glue, ribbon and star embellishments.
> 
> The head/egg just sits on the body and can be taken off and displayed separately.
> View attachment 365762
> 
> The body/holder is pretty freaky on its own. I was hoping to make it out of clay but I didn’t have any so I cut up one of the other styrofoam eggs to make it which is why it’s a bit jagged across the top.
> View attachment 365763
> 
> The star embellishments were super tiny to try and glue on but they were just too perfect to not put on our favourite star-struck owl.
> 
> Also here’s a picture of her from behind.
> View attachment 365764





Moo_Nieu said:


> tom nook relaxing in his cypress bathtub c:
> View attachment 365766
> View attachment 365767
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials
> 
> 
> 
> for the egg, i used a craft egg, paint, and pipe cleaners. to make the base, i used foam, popsicle sticks, paper, and hot glue. the towel is made of felt


omg these are both so detailed and cute! really great job


----------



## Mr.Fox

Foreverfox said:


> Yours is great!! I'm 20+ hours into mine and about 85-90% done.


The anticipation is killing me


----------



## LambdaDelta

SarahSays said:


> View attachment 365744
> Mike Wazowski is ready for his yearly scaring lessons from Zipper T. Bunny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: He glows in the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365745


should've covered his face with a name tag


----------



## Dunquixote

Moo_Nieu said:


> tom nook relaxing in his cypress bathtub c:
> View attachment 365766
> View attachment 365767
> 
> 
> Spoiler: materials
> 
> 
> 
> for the egg, i used a craft egg, paint, and pipe cleaners. to make the base, i used foam, popsicle sticks, paper, and hot glue. the towel is made of felt



ADORABLE! The bath and Tom himself.  Seriously! I love it! Tom’s ears and cheeks are so cute too .

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Holla said:


> Here’s my entry I like to call her “Star-Struck Celeste”.
> View attachment 365761
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus Pictures and Info
> 
> 
> 
> Materials used include: Styrofoam eggs, pipe cleaners, cardboard, acrylic paint, glue, ribbon and star embellishments.
> 
> The head/egg just sits on the body and can be taken off and displayed separately.
> View attachment 365762
> 
> The body/holder is pretty freaky on its own. I was hoping to make it out of clay but I didn’t have any so I cut up one of the other styrofoam eggs to make it which is why it’s a bit jagged across the top.
> View attachment 365763
> 
> The star embellishments were super tiny to try and glue on but they were just too perfect to not put on our favourite star-struck owl.
> 
> Also here’s a picture of her from behind.
> View attachment 365764



Wow! She looks fantastic! I love all that detail! She looks perfect seriously


----------



## Firesquids

There are seriously so many great entries, browsing though them all really made my day. Amazing work everybody!

I decided to make my egg Mr. Resetti as he's pretty much already egg shaped plus I currently only have brown eggs.
I used a brown chicken egg, Sculpy III clay, acrylic paint, silver nail polish, and some extra egg shells. His whiskers are toothpicks painted black and glued to his nose (I was going to paint them on but I think this looks way better)








Name card pic, and some pictures of him in progress:


----------



## LadyDestani

Firesquids said:


> There are seriously so many great entries, browsing though them all really made my day. Amazing work everybody!
> 
> I decided to make my egg Mr. Resetti as he's pretty much already egg shaped plus I currently only have brown eggs.
> I used a brown chicken egg, Sculpy III clay, acrylic paint, silver nail polish, and some extra egg shells. His whiskers are toothpicks painted black and glued to his nose (I was going to paint them on but I think this looks way better)
> View attachment 365800
> View attachment 365802
> 
> 
> Name card pic, and some pictures of him in progress:
> View attachment 365803View attachment 365813View attachment 365807View attachment 365804View attachment 365805View attachment 365806


I absolutely adore this! You did an amazing job! I love to see Resetti getting some attention.


----------



## Jacob

so many amazing entries this year oh man


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

"sunset eggy boi"
 acrylic paint on gessoed air-dry clay on 3D printed egg 
it has a flat bottom so it can stand up on its own


Spoiler: more pics of the eggy boi


----------



## Kirbyz

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 365819
> "sunset eggy boi"
> acrylic paint on gessoed air-dry clay on 3D printed egg
> it has a flat bottom so it can stand up on its own
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics of the eggy boi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365820
> View attachment 365821
> View attachment 365823
> View attachment 365824
> View attachment 365825
> View attachment 365826View attachment 365822


woah??? the colours literally are in such contrast with one another that they almost seem real, it’s perfect!!

all of these entries have me in awe, you guys are so talented and creative, it’s just so fun to see everyone’s approach on this!! cant wait to finish mine but not sure how it’s gonna turn up compared to everyone else’s


----------



## Aniras

Haven't decorated eggs in years and I have no artistic talent... Soooo, after spending a couple of hours yesterday this is actually one of the better ones. 




Supposed to represent spring with green and red flowers (and yes, I did try to paint actual flowers on one egg - this egg here looks more like flowers is all I say )


----------



## Lancelot

Firesquids said:


> There are seriously so many great entries, browsing though them all really made my day. Amazing work everybody!
> 
> I decided to make my egg Mr. Resetti as he's pretty much already egg shaped plus I currently only have brown eggs.
> I used a brown chicken egg, Sculpy III clay, acrylic paint, silver nail polish, and some extra egg shells. His whiskers are toothpicks painted black and glued to his nose (I was going to paint them on but I think this looks way better)
> View attachment 365800
> View attachment 365802
> 
> 
> Name card pic, and some pictures of him in progress:
> View attachment 365803View attachment 365813View attachment 365807View attachment 365804View attachment 365805View attachment 365806



this is genius


----------



## joey ^_^

i really regretted not joining the egg decorating contest before because the egg hunt very hard so i made sure to join this year ahuhuhu. here's my favourite boy!! made with acrylic paint and paper glued onto a chicken egg





it was so fun painting the table and his wing plus figuring out how the pieces would fit. special thanks to this hot glue gun that i haven't used since grade school i can't believe it still works sldkfjskldjf 



Spoiler: bonus pics + arms process


----------



## BluebearL

joey ^_^ said:


> i really regretted not joining the egg decorating contest before because the egg hunt very hard so i made sure to join this year ahuhuhu. here's my favourite boy!! made with acrylic paint and paper glued onto a chicken egg
> 
> View attachment 365840
> 
> it was so fun painting the table and his wing plus figuring out how the pieces would fit. special thanks to this hot glue gun that i haven't used since grade school i can't believe it still works sldkfjskldjf
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pics + arms process
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365841



This is beautiful! I love the attention to detail here and the coffe+stools set up is so cute. Very well done.


Loving all of the entries so far, so much talent on the forums.


----------



## Giddy

Here's my entry~! 



Spoiler: W-what's that in the water? 





[

Oh snap! It's a magikarp! Welp better than a sea bass I guess.../SPOILER]



Spoiler: Other images~


----------



## Lancelot

Once again I decided to be a dumbass and use watercolour and blu tac






edit: I uploaded my image to imgBB before but the file got corrupted or whatever and wasn't showing up, so i reuploaded it to Imgur


----------



## loveclove

My entry is quite simple! My family comes from Latvia and in the old days they used to dye eggs in easter using natural dyes to make them more cheerful for the kids to look (I used beets, purple cabbage, onions, spinach and green tea to make this ones). I believe many countries in Europe had this tradition.

I'm submitting this red one dyed with onions. I attached a leave to it while boiling for the effect. 

I hope it's ok I showed the basket with my nametag, if not let me know!


----------



## Sara?

joey ^_^ said:


> i really regretted not joining the egg decorating contest before because the egg hunt very hard so i made sure to join this year ahuhuhu. here's my favourite boy!! made with acrylic paint and paper glued onto a chicken egg
> 
> View attachment 365840
> 
> it was so fun painting the table and his wing plus figuring out how the pieces would fit. special thanks to this hot glue gun that i haven't used since grade school i can't believe it still works sldkfjskldjf
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pics + arms process
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365841



O-M-G this is just perfection !!! ach i miss him so much, hope we get him soon. I guess a part of me was so drawn to this due nostalgia and because i just cant wait for him to come to our islands but let me tell you that this is amazing and you are very skill!!


----------



## Halloqueen

I decided to decorate my egg to look like Nat, the former host of the Bug-Off in Animal Crossing: City Folk and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Foreverfox

Lancelot said:


> Once again I decided to be a dumbass and use watercolour and blu tac


Uhh, why is this soo amazing!? Outstanding job, my friend!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Lancelot said:


> Once again I decided to be a dumbass and use watercolour and blu tac


this is so cool and well-made! i like zipper peeking out from behind the tree hehe


Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 365819
> "sunset eggy boi"
> acrylic paint on gessoed air-dry clay on 3D printed egg
> it has a flat bottom so it can stand up on its own
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics of the eggy boi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365820
> View attachment 365821
> View attachment 365823
> View attachment 365824
> View attachment 365825
> View attachment 365826View attachment 365822


this looks absolutely gorgeous! the colors look really pretty together.


Giddy said:


> Here's my entry~!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: W-what's that in the water?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365847[
> 
> Oh snap! It's a magikarp! Welp better than a sea bass I guess.../SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other images~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365848
> View attachment 365849


this one is so cute! the details are amazing


joey ^_^ said:


> i really regretted not joining the egg decorating contest before because the egg hunt very hard so i made sure to join this year ahuhuhu. here's my favourite boy!! made with acrylic paint and paper glued onto a chicken egg
> 
> View attachment 365840
> 
> it was so fun painting the table and his wing plus figuring out how the pieces would fit. special thanks to this hot glue gun that i haven't used since grade school i can't believe it still works sldkfjskldjf
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pics + arms process
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365841


omggg, he’s too cute! everything down to his little bowtie is perfect!


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, finally got an egg and found some acrylic paint. It is a mess  more paint on me than on the egg  it will look rubbish but I promise I have tried


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Roxxy said:


> Ok, finally got an egg and found some acrylic paint. It is a mess  more paint on me than on the egg  it will look rubbish but I promise I have tried


i’m sure it’ll turn out eggcellent! 
okay i need to stop with the egg puns


----------



## Muna

Here’s my entry! Three quail size eggs, each in a leafy pattern.
_I forgot how hard is traditional art._







Spoiler: Chicken egg for scale


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Muna said:


> Here’s my entry! Three quail size eggs, each in a leafy pattern.
> _I forgot how hard is traditional art._
> 
> View attachment 365892
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chicken egg for scale
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365893


omg these are so adorable! i love how tiny they are and how great they look in a set


----------



## Sara?

TBH all entries are so unique, different, artistic, innovative and so so beautiful that i pity the poor juries ,  i truly believe it is going to be so so hard for them to make a choice, sending a lot of energy to the juries cause its a hard task what will come upon them!


Also, congrats to everyone I sadly cant participate cause RL is a bit busy now but enjoying thus far all entries and I am beyond amazed at your creativity and uniqueness!!!


----------



## Verecund

Here's mine! I only had dyes on hand so I tried to make a gradient pattern; I hope it counts!


----------



## Aniko

Lancelot said:


> Once again I decided to be a dumbass and use watercolour and blu tac


Wow that' so pretty!


----------



## Foreverfox

Here is my entry! Celeste and Blathers, perched on their telescope in the clouds. 
I used a Styrofoam egg, felt and wire for the wings, and all of the rhinestones. I was going to count them all, but...no. It took me over 24 hours to make this! NOW on to the egghunt.


----------



## Aniko

Foreverfox said:


> Here is my entry! Celeste and Blathers, perched on their telescope in the clouds.
> I used a Styrofoam egg, felt and wire for the wings, and all of the rhinestones. I was going to count them all, but...no. It took me over 24 hours to make this! NOW on to the egghunt.
> View attachment 365910
> View attachment 365911


Such a good idea! That's beautiful!


----------



## Foreverfox

Aniko said:


> Such a good idea! That's beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## skarmoury

joey ^_^ said:


> i really regretted not joining the egg decorating contest before because the egg hunt very hard so i made sure to join this year ahuhuhu. here's my favourite boy!! made with acrylic paint and paper glued onto a chicken egg
> 
> View attachment 365840
> 
> it was so fun painting the table and his wing plus figuring out how the pieces would fit. special thanks to this hot glue gun that i haven't used since grade school i can't believe it still works sldkfjskldjf
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pics + arms process
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365841


i lov u and i love this entry this is so nicely done!! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



Lancelot said:


> Once again I decided to be a dumbass and use watercolour and blu tac


this is so creative!!  the talent jumped


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

With the recent return of the Sanrio villagers, my entry is inspired by Étoile. 
Made with acrylic paint, clay, and a chicken egg. 



Spoiler: Entry











Spoiler: More Pics.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I love the creativity of these EGGS    go eggs go!


----------



## joey ^_^

BluebearL said:


> This is beautiful! I love the attention to detail here and the coffe+stools set up is so cute. Very well done.



aaah thank you! the roost is my favorite place in acnl so i really wanted to make something that showed that ^_^



Sara? said:


> O-M-G this is just perfection !!! ach i miss him so much, hope we get him soon. I guess a part of me was so drawn to this due nostalgia and because i just cant wait for him to come to our islands but let me tell you that this is amazing and you are very skill!!



aww shucks man thanks :") hope you guys get him on your islands soon! i don't play acnh but i'm excited to see how they'll design the cafe because the museum got super fancy compared to acnl ahuhu



SpaceTokki77 said:


> omggg, he’s too cute! everything down to his little bowtie is perfect!



thank you! ^u^ surprisingly, i had a harder time painting his outfit compared to his face. couldn't find that perfect shade of brown but i still like how he looks :>



skarmoury said:


> i lov u and i love this entry this is so nicely done!!



; v ; ilu too po thank you!! also!! ma'am ur etoile!!! cutie pie of the century!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> Here is my entry! Celeste and Blathers, perched on their telescope in the clouds.
> I used a Styrofoam egg, felt and wire for the wings, and all of the rhinestones. I was going to count them all, but...no. It took me over 24 hours to make this! NOW on to the egghunt.
> View attachment 365910
> View attachment 365911


This is so COOL!! I love this SO MUCH!


----------



## jadetine

Official entry: Flick channeling the muse in his caterpillar costume.






Spoiler: Bonus butterfly backpack on the back


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Foreverfox said:


> Here is my entry! Celeste and Blathers, perched on their telescope in the clouds.
> I used a Styrofoam egg, felt and wire for the wings, and all of the rhinestones. I was going to count them all, but...no. It took me over 24 hours to make this! NOW on to the egghunt.
> View attachment 365910
> View attachment 365911


omg, i love this sm  it looks like it took forever to make lol.


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg, i love this sm  it looks like it took forever to make lol.


Thank you!! It did lol, I spent over 24 hours on it. I actually lost track.


----------



## Lavamaize

Here's my egg!






I used:
- A Chicken Egg
- Green Dye
- Yellow Dye
- Rubber Cement (not pictured)



Spoiler: Egg With Name-tag & Alternate Angle


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay everyone, I present my new baby into the world...

meet Barnaby, the ever so smol rainbow dragon! he wishes everyone a happy Easter!   
((also he wanted me to tell yall he loves you))




Materials used: craft egg & dye, paper, colored pencil, scissors, and glue. also used a small rubber ring to hold him up :>


----------



## thora

presenting SEggleven! (SN11 SpaceX)
Didn't go to plan but neither did the landing SO....


----------



## lemoncrossing

when your villagers give you too many water eggs:


----------



## Miharu

Meet Kupo, which one's the imposter?


----------



## Bob Zombie

My submission is titled, "What happens to your old island when you restart...?"

Took waaaay too many hours to do it, inspired by grade-school dioramas, handmade with felt, hobby wire, construction paper, and the egg is painted with acrylic.... and yes, I did purposely paint an egg just to cut it as precisely as I could with my clumsy, non-artistic hands


----------



## piske

I tried...  I was inspired by the My Melody egg from the egg hunt! I've used a craft egg, felt, and a marker (for her mouth).



Spoiler


----------



## Azrael

The modeling clay I have was a little harder to work with than I wanted. Couldn't get him as smooth I wanted but here is *Little Buddy from Splatoon 3*!








Spoiler: The process


























Martials: Hard boiled egg, modeling clay and acrylic paint. 

I was going to paint more of his body but the clay was fun to work with. I also wanted to get a craft egg instead of a real egg but I had a hard time finding them in my area!


----------



## Minou

Made a Korok named Makar from the Legend of Zelda ^^


----------



## duckvely

here is my entry! it's a unicorn  i used food coloring, yarn, and copy paper


Spoiler


----------



## aericell

my strawberry egg! i used food coloring, glitter, yarn, pipe cleaner and a round craft stick


Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

my water egg


----------



## Heyden

Gave up looking for egg #8 so here’s my Arizona ice tea egg instead </3


----------



## Aurita

here is my entry! pompompurin the egg is having a great egg hunt and got a my melody egg ❤ and he made a cinnamoroll egg for the egg decorating contest 

I used a plastic egg, clay, paint to make everything plus also a broken plastic fork to get the small details since I don’t have a small paintbrush 







Spoiler: more pics here



right when I added the clay




close up of cinnamoroll egg




and of course his butt


----------



## JellyLu

Happy Easter everybody! All the entries are absolutely wonderful 
I made a gumball machine! "Peep" the little Easter eggs I attempted to make for the bottom of the machine, haha.









Spoiler: Proof it's an egg








Excuse the marker and paint on my hands~


 

Materials: Egg, paint, paint pens, paper, clay, markers​


----------



## LambdaDelta

I based my egg off of the kiyohime legend, with the color palette itself being inspired by her fgo design interpretation. the egg base color being taken from her stage 1 ascension kimono, her snake dragon form's eyes being based upon her stage 3 ascension, and the bell itself being gold to be both traditionally recognizable as a bell and as taken from her hair decorations and other assorted gold parts of her design across all her ascension stages. also, the dragon itself has a blueish tint to be close to her stage 3 hair color while also being similar to the blue flames colors on the egg itself. though it does end up leaning closer to her stage 1+2 hair color, as a result lol



Heyden said:


> Gave up looking for egg #8 so here’s my Arizona ice tea egg instead </3


****, now I want some


----------



## michealsmells

Here's my egg! It took me a long time to figure out what I wanted to do, and I was rather low on craft supplies to begin with. I decided to go with my favorite scene from The Nightmare Before Christmas! I know its a bit cliche, but Jack singing his Lament on Spiral Hill is honestly one of my favorite scenes in any movie, and song in any movie (trailing Remains of the Day in Corpse Bride). 

I used a plastic craft egg, acrylic paint, and mod podge. Unfortunately nothing else in the picture was crafted by me, but I thought it'd look nice with the staging while the egg itself was simple.







Spoiler: namecard version


----------



## xara

JellyLu said:


> Happy Easter everybody! All the entries are absolutely wonderful
> I made a gumball machine! "Peep" the little Easter eggs I attempted to make for the bottom of the machine, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof it's an egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the marker and paint on my hands~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials: Egg, paint, paint pens, paper, clay, markers​



i love this! it’s so creative! excellent eggcellent job!


----------



## Chris

Reminder that today is the last day to submit a decorated egg for this contest! All members will receive 3 egg currency** *to spend in  TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt. This is enough to buy the new Daisy Easter Egg collectible, or it can be combined with currency earned from solving clues to buy a more expensive egg:
​
Daisy Easter Egg​Turquoise Squid Easter Egg​My Melody Easter Egg​Dragonscale Easter Egg​Prismatic Easter Egg​









3 eggs​6 eggs​6 eggs​10 eggs​15 eggs​

Reminder that even users who are banned or disqualified from TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt are still eligible to fully participate in (and even win) this contest.

Please note that I am going to be preoccupied with the egg hunt today and may miss your questions if you do not actively try to get my attention. Quote one of my posts, mention me (@Vrisnem), or start a conversation with me if you have a time sensitive question concerning the rules or the eligibility of your submission. This will send me a notification and ensure you receive a response as soon as possible.

_***Participation prizes will not be distributed until after the submission phase for this contest closes *and* the Golden Easter Egg collectible has been redeemed in the Egg Hunt. _


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Here's my Easter egg! I've got to say, I would hate to be trying to find this in the garden today...


----------



## Lancelot

@Vrisnem 

It's not urgent, but in the original post it says not to edit entries after posting, but my imgbb link stopped working so I reuploaded it to imgur. and I just wanted to make sure that's ok


----------



## Chris

Lancelot said:


> @Vrisnem
> 
> It's not urgent, but in the original post it says not to edit entries after posting, but my imgbb link stopped working so I reuploaded it to imgur. and I just wanted to make sure that's ok


Hi! I remember your design and can see that it's the same image so this isn't an issue, but in future please contact a staff member if your post requires editing so that we can verify that you aren't making any significant changes to your submission. Thank you!


----------



## Roxxy

Embarrassed at awful attempt  Possibly not even good enough for participation but I honestly did try  it’s meant to be an emoji egg.


----------



## OswinOswald

My friends and I hand dyed eggs with wax for designs last night; I haven’t done that in years and it was surprisingly hard! Anyway, this was the best one I did: (it's a rose, if my scribbling doesn't make any sense!)


----------



## lexa7

looks like C3PO got a little lost today... Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Bekaa

I was inspired by a fellow Richmond Virginia resident, Gini Bennell.
In 2018 she inadvertently started a movement locally. it was wooden signs that say “be kind”, and you‘ll find them all over Richmond. I have made signs for friends and family and thought it would be fun to make an Happy Bunny Day egg version here. Click Here to learn more about Gini and the signs.


----------



## Jhine7

I may be the least artistic person here, but I did my best!





(Need that egg currency since the egg hunt is beginning to fail me.)


----------



## Sarah3

I’m not very artsy but I painted my avatar Roald taking a selfie with his penguin Overlord, Carl!


----------



## grah

Here's my entry! Inspired by one of my favourite plushies (picture in spoiler) 






Spoiler: soft boy


----------



## Oldcatlady

Tried to make a bumble bee egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alrighty, so I went ahead and decorate an egg of my most favorite Peppy Duck, Ketchup!

(I would have chosen Mario Kart 8 Male Villager, but I found him hard, and there's already a base of him in my signature made by a kind user here in the Museum Board.)

Anyway, here's the Egg, I had fun and exhausting times doing this, but I got it all done in time to showcase it. Hope you like it!



Spoiler: Ketchup Easter Egg:










​


----------



## glow

Spoiler: sorry for all the eggs that i ruined in this process


----------



## ReeBear

......i have v low energy this whole week due to flare up but i kinda wanna try ;-; please forgive my entry being low quality- it will be a result of fatigue, not lack of effort ;w;


----------



## 8421048271

Someone already mentioned that before but in my family we also always used natural dyes (onion skin) to colour the eggs. This is how I like them the best, as simple and natural as possible. But for my entry I added a simple pattern since it's a decorating contest.


Spoiler: Egg











Bonus pic below with some more natural dying results (red cabbage for blue and turmeric powder for yellow).


Spoiler: More eggs


----------



## Nougat

Spoiler: my humble entry


----------



## ReeBear

Please accept my strange dragon son.


----------



## Ginkgo

Spoiler: Entry









A Keroppi Windchime Egg

I spent the whole week on my initial egg only for it not to work out, so I had to put this one together in a day. My ghost wouldn't even hang upright LOL. It's very last minute, sorry about that.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I made do with the supplies I had on hand   Had to use my fingers as a brush and post its for the paper since I had no glue. Sorry for the quality! It's the best I can do hehe. Happy easter everyone <3



Spoiler: big picture


----------



## Mick

I present to you: The very latest teggnology for space eggsploration! 

My paint was not cooperating and having the fully decorated egg in such a precarious spot was a bad idea (it's cracked on the far side from when it fell - my poor heart...) But I am of course still very pleased with the result. This was fun! ^^








Spoiler: verification thingy









Also, the background image was a quick digital drawing by myself. I hope that's acceptable?


----------



## deSPIRIA

I tried painting it as a pastel earth egg (emphasis on "Tried")


Spoiler: egg


----------



## jiny

a last minute entry lol :”) here’s my egg!! haha i am not good with paint but i tried my best 


Spoiler: eggie






i made the ears out of cardboard, it was the only thing i could find to use lol


it’s based off my brother’s favorite stuffed animal! he names it “fluffy” so it’s a fluffy egg <3 inserting a pic of the plush below 


Spoiler: fluffy








also i’m on mobile so sorry if the images are huge/small i can’t really tell


----------



## Flyffel

Spoiler











My entry is a Pokémon egg... Can anyone guess which Pokémon it's based on?


----------



## xTech

Tried recreating Lucky in egg style, turned out a bit scuffed but i'm happy with it overall.


Spoiler: Lucky Egg











Spoiler: with nametag


----------



## LambdaDelta

whoops wrong thread


----------



## biibii

pompompurin egg bc i am #1 pompompurin lover. hes wearing a bunny costume.

I FORGOT MY NAME CARD SORRY PLS DONT DISQUALIFY ME


----------



## Blink.

All these eggs are so pretty


----------



## Emolga59

biibii said:


> pompompurin egg bc i am #1 pompompurin lover. hes wearing a bunny costume.
> 
> I FORGOT MY NAME CARD SORRY PLS DONT DISQUALIFY ME


It looks gorgeous biibs!!


----------



## biibii

pompompurin egg take 2. this time with a namecard


----------



## Naekoya

Lil miss sheep just wanted to be a bunny for one day :3


Spoiler











​


----------



## daringred_

okay, not going to lie, i'm only in this for the participation eggs, *but* i actually kind of had fun doing it? ofc there's only so much i can do at 11PM, but i think it came out really cute, and i boiled an egg for the first time in my life lmao.



Spoiler: egg ft. one of my two dozen bunnies


----------



## Kirbyz

@Vrisnem EDT is the same as EST, correct? sorry im not good with time zones and i just want to make sure i finish on time


----------



## -Lumi-

Kirbyz said:


> @Vrisnem EDT is the same as EST, correct? sorry im not good with time zones and i just want to make sure i finish on time



There's a chance Vris has gone to bed but yes, EDT is EST!


----------



## Kirbyz

-Lumi- said:


> There's a chance Vris has gone to bed but yes, EDT is EST!


thank you lumi!


----------



## digimon

this is my first time painting eggs and wanted to go with a spring time concept (i feel like this is so plain but it's supposed to be falling flowers lol) 


Spoiler


----------



## faerie

Take flight and enjoy the all the eggcellent views this hot-air balloon has to offer!




Spoiler: Name Tag






Egg can be removed from base an be displayed separately from the basket.
All colors were applied with markers (I don't recommend) except for the gold paint on the egg, the white glitter, and purple floss. Dying fabric with makers wasn't so bad though. I clearly picked the wrong clay because it kept breaking on me, but it was the only one I could find in stock  This was the first time I attempted to shape wood and I'm really happy with my results. Happy Easter everyone, and thank you for the fun event!


----------



## ThePondGirl

Spoiler








WOW. Okay, so this isn’t that impressive compared to a lot of the submissions here, but hopefully someone gets a kick out of my tie-dye egg (hard-boiled if anyone’s curious)! I had a paper towel that was colored with all of the different dyes I was working with, so I decided to experiment by wrapping an un-dyed egg in it, and... it worked!


----------



## Peach_Jam

faerie said:


> View attachment 366237
> 
> Take flight and enjoy the all the eggcellent views this hot-air balloon has to offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Name Tag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366240
> Egg can be removed from base an be displayed separately from the basket.
> All colors were applied with markers (I don't recommend) except for the gold paint on the egg, the white glitter, and purple floss. Dying fabric with makers wasn't so bad though. I clearly picked the wrong clay because it kept breaking on me, but it was the only one I could find in stock  This was the first time I attempted to shape wood and I'm really happy with my results. Happy Easter everyone, and thank you for the fun event!


this is absolutely gorgeous!! (´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)


----------



## Balverine

Wasn't sure I'd get it in on time, but here it is!



Spoiler: my egg









and a close-up







It's Maya from the Borderlands series =w=
the series has these purple crystals called Eridium, so I surrounded it with my amethysts and citrine lol


----------



## Zane

Sorry if anyone did this already.


----------



## Zakira

Here's my entry! I made the three octopus villagers because they are my favorite. Octavian turned out the best so I'll be submitting him.


----------



## daisyy

a lil floral watercolor egg


Spoiler











materials used: wooden craft egg, koi watercolor paint, aquash brush medium tip


----------



## LambdaDelta

Kirbyz said:


> @Vrisnem EDT is the same as EST, correct? sorry im not good with time zones and i just want to make sure i finish on time


edt is est that observes dst

so any est areas that don't observe dst would go by est still

but as long as your area observes dst, you should be able to convert as normal


----------



## oceanchild8

Here’s my entry. I used a free range large brown egg . I have this little ice cream displayed on a bed of origami strawberries in a coupe. 


Spoiler: Entry


----------



## Dio

_The birth of Flick....he started catching bugs before he fully hatched._







Spoiler: Materials/Alternate Name Card



Materials used:

Snake (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in black, white, and silver)

Snake Eggs (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in white)

Flick (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in cadmium red, cadmium yellow, alizarin crimson, black, Fimo Soft Clay in pacific blue and chocolate)

Net (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in black, wire, and netting fabric)

Egg (foam egg, black acrylic paint, thumbtacks, Sally Hansen Extreme Wear nail polish in Golden-I, Sally Hansen Mega Strength nail polish in Wild Card, Revlon nail polish in Chameleon, Jacquard Pearl Ex mica powder in Aztec Gold, and wooden skewers, and pearl ex varnish)

Beetle (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in white, aluminum foil, wire, and Jacquard Pearl Ex mica powder in Aztec Gold)

Sand (whole wheat flour and oil)

Air plants

Name Card in Unknown Pokemon lettering (Sculpey Premo Polymer Clay in black and white, Jacquard Pearl Ex mica powder in Aztec Gold)


----------



## Kirbyz

i literally apologize for this mess. i tried my best this past week and ended up having to restart it multiple times until i ran out of supplies and had to work with what i had. the paint was going everywhere and this is not at all how i imagined it in my head, kinda upset but atleast i can get the participation points  

the egg is in her head (proof in spoiler) and the “egg holder” is basically her body and tbh the stuff under her and on the paper as she would literally fall flat on her face if not for those holding her up 

the balloon was supposed to be attached to her so it would be part of her design but unfortunately it wouldn’t stay up so i had to move it to the side, yeah, overall, this isn’t looking good but honestly im sick of trying to fix it so here it is!

note to vris i didnt edit it, sorry for the white barrier around the picture, it said the file was too big and i was completely stressing out so i searched up how to make photos smaller and it said i had to download an app to resize it, hope that’s okay!









Spoiler: with namecard, katie started falling over so it looks weird lmao






also here’s proof it’s an egg, sorry katie!


----------



## xlisapisa

Happy Easter! 


Spoiler: entry


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

The egg I designed depicts a heart icon inside of a circle of green grass. Hoppy Easter!


----------



## Chris

oceanchild8 said:


> Here’s my entry. I used a free range large brown egg . I have this little ice cream displayed on a bed of origami strawberries in a coupe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366269


Hi there! I'm afraid your entry is missing a name card. If you could please resubmit with a name card I will be able to accept it. If this thread is locked by the time you see this response please send me your updated image directly. Thank you!


----------



## Junebugsy94

I used a brown chicken egg and felt tip markers to create this lady bug  I apologize that my entry is a bit late but better late than never!


----------



## Equity

A glimpse into the life of the Chiche family during the Easter weekend... (_Pois chiche_ means chickpea in French, hence the name for the family!)

Grandma Chiche is airing out a blanket while Grandpa Chiche and Sister Chiche are trying to catch Brother Chiche! How did you hop on that Bunny Day balloon? Meanwhile, Mommy Chiche and Daddy Chiche are working hard at the bakery. Happy Easter! 


Spoiler: Egg Views

















Spoiler: With clearer nametag











Spoiler: Materials




Modeling Clay
Plastic egg
Acrylic paint & paintbrushes
Hot and white glues
Construction paper
Yarn
Tissue paper
Metal wires
Markers and pens


----------



## oceanchild8

Classic me forgetting my name card! Here’s a version with it!


Spoiler: With namecard











oceanchild8 said:


> Here’s my entry. I used a free range large brown egg . I have this little ice cream displayed on a bed of origami strawberries in a coupe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366269





Vrisnem said:


> Hi there! I'm afraid your entry is missing a name card. If you could please resubmit with a name card I will be able to accept it. If this thread is locked by the time you see this response please send me your updated image directly. Thank you!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

bunny-like Totoro and his leafy egg!




materials used: styrofoam egg, paper, flour (for paper mache), acrylic paint and polymer clay.


----------



## Chris

​
Thank you to everyone who participated in this contest! All entries have been eggcepted and will be compiled later today for staff voting. The staff voting phase is where each member of the TBT staff team nominates the entries they personally feel are the best. From there the staff nominations will be tallied and all entries that receive above a certain number of nominations will go onto the public poll. In the public voting stage you, the community, will then have your say in which egg deserves to win first place. The community poll will go live by the end of the week.

Participation prizes for this event will go out at 5pm EDT today (Monday 5th of April). There will also be a restock on our Easter egg collectibles in the shop at this time.



Spoiler: What is under here...?



​To entertain you in the meantime, does anyone remember that a member challenged me at the beginning of the event? @LittleMissPanda set the task to start a farm in the game _Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town_ with an entire coop of chickens, all named Goose, and it had to be the only source of income under the category of animal products. They probably didn't realise I would actually do it!

Somehow—_between simultaneously running two events, writing a thesis, work, and maintaining a social life_—I managed to play as far as Winter 11, Yr 1 of the game. Buh-Kay Family Farm, name proposed by @Lavamaize, is a successful little poultry and produce farm home to a brood of Goose. Screenshots and stats below.

*Buh-Kay Family Farm*

 
   
   


Spoiler: Marriage Spoilers


----------



## Chris

The public poll is now live! Click here to see the finalists and place your vote. ​


----------

